# Shark World Inc



## Crothian

The world is about 95% water.  Ther ara few islands but they are heavily defended and very rare.  In the vast oceans are sharks, many many sharks.  Even the dreaded Meglidon ( a prehestoric shark as big as a Blue Whale) swims in the depths of the deepest waters.  There are many underwater civilizations, but the most powerful is the Saughin.  

Basic idea so far, anything else?


----------



## Desdichado

Weresharks as prominent members of society?


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Weresharks as prominent members of society? *




Yes, and their is a cult of humans whose goal in life is to become one.


----------



## Desdichado

I'm always fond of Death cults: maybe the human cultures have an intricate death/sea religion as well.

It's hard to do Shark World without mostly aquatic races, though.  The humans maybe shouldn't even be the focus of the campaign.

I wonder how many aquatic world ideas were submitted to WotC here recently?


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *I'm always fond of Death cults: maybe the human cultures have an intricate death/sea religion as well.
> 
> It's hard to do Shark World without mostly aquatic races, though.  The humans maybe shouldn't even be the focus of the campaign.
> 
> I wonder how many aquatic world ideas were submitted to WotC here recently?   *




I'd write it up so it could be done from any point.  I do favor the airbreathers though.  I think it's be great to run a merchant ship that has to deal with the many underwater civilizations.  It truely would not be your world.  You only get to experince the top.  

There would be many water gods each representing a different aspect.  

We can floating islands, that would be cool.  Great cabals of Earth Elementalists who graft on piees of other islands to their own.


----------



## drowdude

Sahuagin and Weresharks fight it out for dominance over SHARK-WORLD!!!

...and the Sea Elves, Nymphs, & Wereseals are caught in the middle... are they mere prey? or do they hold the key to the future of a world full of bloodied, war-torn waters?


----------



## drowdude

(( only 4000 or so posts to go... not enough room indeed   ))


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Sahuagin and Weresharks fight it out for dominance over SHARK-WORLD!!!
> 
> ...and the Sea Elves, Nymphs, & Wereseals are caught in the middle... are they mere prey? or do they hold the key to the future of a world full of bloodied, war-torn waters?
> *




And Leviathons and Krakens fighting over the very depths of the oceans, with the Megladons of course.  

Primal Water Elemtals claiming huge areas of the purest water.

We can have huge water battles going on and the surface dwellars just trying to survive as the battle spill over (I'm funny aren';t I?   ) and into their small domain.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *(( only 4000 or so posts to go... not enough room indeed   )) *




4000 posts till what?  And what isn't there room for?


----------



## Azure Trance

Other then islands, how feasible would gigantic (stationary or otherwise) floating cities be? Possible only with mid-high magic I guess.

And would elves and dwarves exist, as there aren't forests or mountains? If so it could be a post-global warming rising seas scenario.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 4000 posts till what?  And what isn't there room for? *





Hey if you cant catch cross forum references to posts you made earlier in the day....

Well... that's just not my fault now is it?


----------



## Crothian

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *Other then islands, how feasible would gigantic (stationary or otherwise) floating cities be? Possible only with mid-high magic I guess.
> 
> And would elves and dwarves exist, as there aren't forests or mountains? If so it could be a post-global warming rising seas scenario. *




Gigantic floating cities would be fine.  Sure, we can high magic or possible they were built eons ago by lost races so none of the current people know how to build it.  

Dwarves can have huge mega ships, like generation ships.  I'm not a fan of the melted ice caps thing, I just think a water world that is natural would be fun.  But the ice caps could be frozen and have great pine forests magically kept alive.  You could do the same for dwarvens inside huge mountains of ice mixed with rocks.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hey if you cant catch cross forum references to posts you made earlier in the day....
> 
> Well... that's just not my fault now is it?  *




Until I get other evidence, this is so your fault.


----------



## drowdude

Is not!


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Is not! *




You miss spelled one of those two words?  You edited your post and........

WEll, I'm sure you get the lame joke.

We need a Paragon Kraken.  That is what this world needs.  A 60HD Paragon Kraken.  I like it!!


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Gigantic floating cities would be fine.  Sure, we can high magic or possible they were built eons ago by lost races so none of the current people know how to build it.  *




I dunno... big floating cities crafted by the ancients seems too cliched... I was thinking more of along the lines of a barbaric type world... with the most civilized creatures being the sea-elves. And the sea-elven culture is broken into 3 tiers... regular ole Sea-Elves being the common-cast; Sea-Elf Water Genasi being the upper class types; and 1/2 Sea-Elf 1/2 Water Elementals being the noble cast. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Dwarves can have huge mega ships, like generation ships.  I'm not a fan of the melted ice caps thing, I just think a water world that is natural would be fun.  But the ice caps could be frozen and have great pine forests magically kept alive.  You could do the same for dwarvens inside huge mountains of ice mixed with rocks. *





Gawds no.... please.... no...no dwarfsises on WATER-WORLD!!!


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> * You miss spelled one of those two words?  You edited your post and........ *




I edited it to remove the quote from your post... didnt see a need for it since my post was right below yours....



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *WEll, I'm sure you get the lame joke. *




Yeah. It was lame wasnt it? 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *We need a Paragon Kraken.  That is what this world needs.  A 60HD Paragon Kraken.  I like it!!   *




60 HD? Is that all?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I dunno... seems too cliched... I was thinking more of along the lines of a barbaric type world... with the most civilized creatures being the sea-elves. And the sea-elven culture is broken into 3 tiers... regular ole Sea-Elves being the common-cast; Sea-Elf Water Genasi being the upper class types; and 1/2 Sea-Elf 1/2 Water Elementals being the noble cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawds no.... please.... no...no dwarfsises on WATER-WORLD!!! *




The dwarves was more of a joke, as was the elves.  Barbaric water world works well.  I need more W words for that last sentance.  Anyway, we can make it like that.  I like the idea of the sea elves hierarchy.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 60 HD? Is that all? *




That's the limit of advancement for a kraken in the MM


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The dwarves was more of a joke, as was the elves.  Barbaric water world works well.  I need more W words for that last sentance.  Anyway, we can make it like that.  I like the idea of the sea elves hierarchy. *





Your ideas for the dwarves really arent bad... I was being facetious.



Yeah it would be kewl if a powerful@$$ primal water elemental was the true king of the sea elves, and the sahuagin are driven to mad blood frenzied wars by a cthulhu-like abomination of some sort.


The were-races could all be human and half-sea elves. Their origins lying somewhere in the depths of a sunken continent...


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's the limit of advancement for a kraken in the MM *





BAH! Better start tacking on some more templates then... 


1/2 water elemental, 1/2 fiend paragon kraken


----------



## drowdude

hmmmm.... I guess the kraken could be the driving force behind the sahuagin... that would be kinda neat...


----------



## Aeolius

Yeah, yeah, yeah...talking about water-based worlds is all fine & dandy...but when a guy tries to recruit for an undersea game, what do I get? nada!  

   And yes, I have water dwarves. They are deep sea dwellers who are found near hydrothermal vents.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *hmmmm.... I guess the kraken could be the driving force behind the sahuagin... that would be kinda neat... *




Look at this bad boy  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18918


----------



## Crothian

We have Saughin ruled by the Megladons, Intelligent collassal, sharks.  We have the Sea elves enslaved by the Paragon Kraken (see link in above post), and then we have a Leviathon, paragon of course, who rules........I don't know.

But then we have the Ice dwarves, Snow elves, and other land species caught in this huge war.  THe combined number of surface dwellars is too small for any of trhe underwater civilizations to even care.  Many of the islands have only stone age technology.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian, you'd probably appreciate my kraken-kin, two kraken crossbreeds. The first is the krakidan, a human-kraken mix. The second is the sykraken, an aboleth-kraken crossbreed.


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *Crothian, you'd probably appreciate my kraken-kin, two kraken crossbreeds. The first is the krakidan, a human-kraken mix. The second is the sykraken, an aboleth-kraken crossbreed. *




Hey, that sounds really cool.  They on the net somewhere?


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We have Saughin ruled by the Megladons, Intelligent collassal, sharks.  *




Yeah... that is kewl. Maybe the lead-shark can be one of those Abyssal Sharks from the Seafarer's Handbook...



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *We have the Sea elves enslaved by the Paragon Kraken (see link in above post), *




Noooooooo..... I want the sea elves to be ruled by a primal paragon water elemental!!!

We can do both!!! Different cultures... like Atlantis versus Lemuria.... that would rock!




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *and then we have a Leviathon, paragon of course, who rules........I don't know.*




The paragon Leviathan doesnt need to rule anything really... he (or she) can be a force unto itself... maybe a force for good... one that works behind the scenes to turn the tide in favor of the forces of good.... a 1/2 Celestial Paragon Leviathan 




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *But then we have the Ice dwarves, Snow elves, and other land species caught in this huge war.  THe combined number of surface dwellars is too small for any of trhe underwater civilizations to even care.  Many of the islands have only stone age technology. *




That would be kewl too... maybe the bulk of the remaining continents are locked in ice on the southern pole...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> Yeah... that is kewl. Maybe the lead-shark can be one of those Abyssal Sharks from the Seafarer's Handbook...
> *




Forgot about those guys.  I fully intend to use as much of my d20 collection as possible.  However, that is the only one of the sea books I have.  



> *
> Noooooooo..... I want the sea elves to be ruled by a primal paragon water elemental!!!
> 
> We can do both!!! Different cultures... like Atlantis versus Lemuria.... that would rock!
> *




The Paragon Primal Water Elemental (Damn that's going to be scary) rules as a more benelovent ruler.  THe Kraken basically enslaves his sea elves.  




> *
> The paragon Leviathan doesnt need to rule anything really... he (or she) can be a force unto itself... maybe a force for good... one that works behind the scenes to turn the tide in favor of the forces of good.... a 1/2 Celestial Paragon Leviathan
> *




That's a good idea.  Is there a d20 version of the Leviathon?  It's not in the MM.  I do okay and advancing and placing on templates but I'm not great at creating new monsters.  



> *
> That would be kewl too... maybe the bulk of the remaining continents are locked in ice on the southern pole... *




I was thinking a few maybe as big as england.  Any bigger and it's easy to forget the world is 95% + water.  But we can have large archipilios the size of Australia.  Lots of frozen water, but the tough sea creatures can smash through it with ease.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Forgot about those guys.  I fully intend to use as much of my d20 collection as possible.  However, that is the only one of the sea books I have.  *




Yeah, it's the only one I have access to as well... maybe thats a good thing then 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Paragon Primal Water Elemental (Damn that's going to be scary) rules as a more benelovent ruler.  THe Kraken basically enslaves his sea elves.  *




Yup... I will work something up for the PPWE soon! ( Since you were so kind as to have already done such a good job on the kraken  ).



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *That's a good idea.  Is there a d20 version of the Leviathon?  It's not in the MM.  I do okay and advancing and placing on templates but I'm not great at creating new monsters.  *




Not that I know of... but it shouldnt be hard to work something up. If I recall correctly Leviathan's were just bigger/smarter whales that went up to like 70HD or so.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I was thinking a few maybe as big as england.  Any bigger and it's easy to forget the world is 95% + water.  But we can have large archipilios the size of Australia.  Lots of frozen water, but the tough sea creatures can smash through it with ease. *




I agree 100%.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> Yup... I will work something up for the PPWE soon! ( Since you were so kind as to have already done such a good job on the kraken  ).
> *




Sorry, I couldn't resist.  I did it and posted it in a thread in the rogues gallery.  Hope you see this before you spend your time doing it.


----------



## Crothian

The Paragon Primal Water Elemental turned out very intersting.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18921

I'd just like to once again apologize for it.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'd just like to once again apologize for it. *





It's kewl... I guess.... *grumble* stealin' all the fun *grumble*


----------



## Desdichado

You probably oughtta have a catastrophe that happened in the past along the lines of an Atlantis or something.  Maybe that's how you can fit "surface" dwellers into water world: they live in huge underwater "pockets" of air.  D'you ever see the Disney Atlantis movie?


----------



## Aeolius

I worked catastrophes, demons, hags, and more into the Background for my undersea campaign.

Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq 

(just click on the Background link)


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *You probably oughtta have a catastrophe that happened in the past along the lines of an Atlantis or something.  Maybe that's how you can fit "surface" dwellers into water world: they live in huge underwater "pockets" of air.  D'you ever see the Disney Atlantis movie? *




Why do you think it needs a catastrophe?  I may or may not, I'm just looking for the reasons.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> It's kewl... I guess.... *grumble* stealin' all the fun *grumble*
> 
> 
> *




Sorry.  You can have the half celestrial paragon Levithon.  You get two templates, I only got one.


----------



## Crothian

In addition to the above groups we can Marid coming from the Elemetnal Plane of Water.  In MotP it says they are rules by a padishah, is that just a title or something else?  

For the Megladon, sice we don't have stats on that, I was thinking about taking the Legendary Shark for MotW and making it a paragon while advancing its size collassal.  That will give us four powerful creatures all collossal in size (Kraken, Primal water elemental, Leviathon, Megladon).  Those will be the leaders of the four major groups.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Desdichado

Because it gives a good reason for lots of "surface dwellers" to exist in a world that's mostly water...

They can be underwater in some kind of Atlantis situation!  Besides, it's such a common myth, that it seems a shame not to use it...


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Because it gives a good reason for lots of "surface dwellers" to exist in a world that's mostly water...
> 
> They can be underwater in some kind of Atlantis situation!  Besides, it's such a common myth, that it seems a shame not to use it... *




Good point.  Lost civilizations underwater.  The surface dwellars have stories of underwater civilizations.  The civiliations have been around foe melinias or more, but lately they have been besieged by the other underwater denizens.  So, they have begun looking for allies among the surface dwellars.


----------



## drowdude

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *You probably oughtta have a catastrophe that happened in the past along the lines of an Atlantis or something.  Maybe that's how you can fit "surface" dwellers into water world: they live in huge underwater "pockets" of air.  D'you ever see the Disney Atlantis movie? *




I agree. 

But we should use it sparingly... have only 2 or 3 cities like atlantis that survived. And have those spread so far apart that maintaining contact/trade between them is extremely difficult.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry.  You can have the half celestrial paragon Levithon.  You get two templates, I only got one.   *




As the sahuagin are rather bloodthirsty, why not use the bloodstained template from the WoTC website as well?

Cheers
NPP

PS: Any thoughts why sahuagin are still LE rather than CE, particularly as they now have that rage-like blood frenzy ability?


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *Crothian, you'd probably appreciate my kraken-kin, two kraken crossbreeds. The first is the krakidan, a human-kraken mix. The second is the sykraken, an aboleth-kraken crossbreed. *





HEY! I missed this post last night some how!

Kewl ideas!


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry.  You can have the half celestrial paragon Levithon.  You get two templates, I only got one.   *





Yeah, yeah, yeah....


----------



## Crothian

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As the sahuagin are rather bloodthirsty, why not use the bloodstained template from the WoTC website as well?
> 
> Cheers
> NPP
> 
> PS: Any thoughts why sahuagin are still LE rather than CE, particularly as they now have that rage-like blood frenzy ability? *




Got a direct link, that sounds pretty cool.  I'll be hunting for it soon.  

I don't know the answer to the alignment question.  I'm planning on going out and getting The Slayers Guide to these guys becasue I really like that series and from what I've seen it has some good info in it.  Maybe the anser to this question.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *In addition to the above groups we can Marid coming from the Elemetnal Plane of Water.  In MotP it says they are rules by a padishah, is that just a title or something else?
> 
> For the Megladon, sice we don't have stats on that, I was thinking about taking the Legendary Shark for MotW and making it a paragon while advancing its size collassal.  That will give us four powerful creatures all collossal in size (Kraken, Primal water elemental, Leviathon, Megladon).  Those will be the leaders of the four major groups.
> 
> Thoughts? *





The Marid idea is excellent. They could have a massive city established and function as free traders amongst all the races. Like their city would be the one place you could go and have all the races intermingling. Big@$$ marid guards would be there to deter conflicts between the factions and such....

Would be kewl.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree.
> 
> But we should use it sparingly... have only 2 or 3 cities like atlantis that survived. And have those spread so far apart that maintaining contact/trade between them is extremely difficult. *




What I was thinking was that the event (whatever it was) weakened thweir civilization and then the Evil Water groups where able to get a foothold into their territory so the battle has been going slowly bad for them.  They would be cut of from one another, and some of the original underwater cities would be destroyed or conquored.


----------



## drowdude

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> *
> As the sahuagin are rather bloodthirsty, why not use the bloodstained template from the WoTC website as well?
> *




Got a link?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Got a link? *




I do, and I can't believe how easy (or lucky) it was to find.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=fr/pg20011212b

I'm going to throw it on a Megladon with Paragon and see what happens.....


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *What I was thinking was that the event (whatever it was) weakened thweir civilization and then the Evil Water groups where able to get a foothold into their territory so the battle has been going slowly bad for them.  They would be cut of from one another, and some of the original underwater cities would be destroyed or conquored. *




Sounds good.

Heh... maybe a meteor a trio of meteors crashed, tearing up the continents... and each carried with them some sort of supernatural effect that was then imposed in the surroundings...

Like, maybe the entire world was tropical before the crash, and one of the meteors generates a field of cold so powerful that it changed the climate of a massive region.
It could have happened so long ago that we could still use whatever races/creatures we wanted to, since they would have had to time to adapt/evolve to the new conditions...

Another could carry a sort of sentient ooze that is slowly spreading out and threatens to exterminate *all* life and is thus the only common threat amongst the races. 
(*cough* sorry for blatently ripping off Pirates of Dark Water *cough* it was a good show  )

Have the third... well I dunno, head just went blank


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> Heh... maybe a meteor a trio of meteors crashed, tearing up the continents... and each carried with them some sort of supernatural effect that was then imposed in the surroundings...
> *




That would be cool.  Then we could have three distinc areas of Shark World.  Each influenced by the Meteor that struck there.



> *
> Like, maybe the entire world was tropical before the crash, and one of the meteors generates a field of cold so powerful that it changed the climate of a massive region.
> It could have happened so long ago that we could still use whatever races/creatures we wanted to, since they would have had to time to adapt/evolve to the new conditions...
> *




In the second edition inner planes book it had an idea of unmelting ice.  Ice that could never be melted, no matter what type of heat it was placed on.  What if the very center of this meteor (comet actually going with the frozen theme) was of this material?  Then we can have a large section of frozen water with the remains of the comet at the very center.  Only one race of land dwelling Dwarves and one race of land dwelling elves lived through it (or they had to inter breed so much to survive they all become one race).  



> *
> Another could carry a sort of sentient ooze that is slowly spreading out and threatens to exterminate *all* life and is thus the only common threat amongst the races.
> (*cough* sorry for blatently ripping off Pirates of Dark Water *cough* it was a good show  )
> *




At first I though you were refrencing my Epic Oozemaster  

I think the world is going to have enough problems without the a collassal+ blob.  But we can have sentient oozes or normal size and an Oozemaster leader.  



> *
> Have the third... well I dunno, head just went blank  *




The third can be a magical charged rock that hit in a big expanse of ocean.  It mutates the creatures around it creating all sorts of great sea monstosities.  That way you have a constant supply of wierd, water creatures for PCs to battle.


----------



## Crothian

I think the number of races availible should be rather limited.  Many of the traditional land races (gnome, orc, goblin, halfling, kobold, etc) have died out.  THe fight for land was very fierce after the metoers hit, so only certain certain races are still around.


----------



## alsih2o

this much water going on i think it would be a good idea to have a race of albatrossians. maybe were-albatrosses?


----------



## alsih2o

and, of course, slimes and oozes are replaced by algae slimes and barnacle oozes


----------



## alsih2o

and dire hermit crabs...


----------



## alsih2o

and sentient, semi-beneficient sea turtles...

 flying fish, with teeth...


----------



## drowdude

I like the Dire-Crab idea


----------



## alsih2o

ever read about the *huge* algae in the sargassian sea? imagine a 300 mile wide psionic algae!


----------



## drowdude

Now ya see, that's what I'm talkin' about!

Crothian, you of *all* people should see the need for sentient oozes, algaes, and such 


I think it would be a good idea to have a major hazardous element not tied to the conflict between the races.

Just think of the epic under-sea battle raging on, when suddenly the waters start to thicken, and skirmishers at the edge of the battle begin to dissolve before the other warrior's very eyes....

or

A hectic ship to ship battle gets interrupted as the black waters are spotted on the horizon....


I dunno, I just think it's kewl


----------



## Crothian

That would be cool, I just don't want it world threatening.  Its going to be a problem, but not the equal of any of the large groups we have.  Are there any water based oozes?  It can be like the red algea described in MotP, the Plane of water section.  WE can have a few different types, all from that one metoer.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, we have the following groups:

1) Saughin ruled by the Megladons

2) Leviathon that doesn't rule anyone but try to help out the sides of good.

3) The Kraken ruling over a large group of Sea elves.   

Aeolius , do you have a link for your "kraken-kin, two kraken crossbreeds. The first is the krakidan, a human-kraken mix. The second is the sykraken, an aboleth-kraken crossbreed." ?

4) The Water Elemtnal ruling other sea elves.

5) The Marid.

6) The Oozes

7) A few underwater cities.  some are under seige others aren't doing well.  They are human, elf, and dwarf.  Any other races that should be included?

8) The land lovers.  Again, they are Human, elf, and dwarf.  Most of them live in/ on the frozen ice so have adapted to the cold.  They have a lower level of general technology.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 3) The Kraken ruling over a large group of Sea elves.
> 
> Aeolius , do you have a link for your "kraken-kin, two kraken crossbreeds. The first is the krakidan, a human-kraken mix. The second is the sykraken, an aboleth-kraken crossbreed." ?*




Yeah, they would rock as the noble cast of the Kraken's society.


We should explore the aboleth angle as well. Maybe they control parts of the deepest oceans and sea-filled caverns?



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 7) A few underwater cities.  some are under seige others aren't doing well.  They are human, elf, and dwarf.  Any other races that should be included?*





Sea-Drow?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We should explore the aboleth angle as well. Maybe they control parts of the deepest oceans and sea-filled caverns?
> *




That would be intersting.  In a large underwater community, these guys would fare pretty well.  tHey have no trouble with the other sea dwellers and they keep to themselves in the caves and in certain areas that they claim.  If left unchecked (as they have been) they can geta good population going.  They have no young, so all members of the race are powerful.  And the ability to pass down knowledge means they will know things that other races have forgotten.  THat is a great plot hook if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Azure Trance

General God Ideas

(feel free to expand)

Sea Gods
-Fishes / Fishing
(Agriculture, Fertility? {Lots o fishies})
-Storms / Hurricanes
(Chaos, Power, Insanity?)
-Calm, serene waters
(Tranquility, reflectiveness - knowledge? Psionics?)
-Alternatively, add 'em up for the god of Weather)

Random Sea Gods
-Tsunami / Waves
-Coral-

Standard Gods
-War
-Death
-Magic
-Life ('normal good god'?)
-Luck / Back Luck
-Race (For whatever dominant race; merfolk, etc)
-Teensy Demigod of Islands? (Somebodies watching the land races back at least)

For more sea stuff, I should probably watch more Discovery Channel.


----------



## Crothian

Here's another thought.  MAybe the great Meteor blast destroyed the gods.  Over the melenia the big 4 (kraken, megladon, water elemental, leviathon) become low dieties (DR 4 or 5).


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Here's another thought.  MAybe the great Meteor blast destroyed the gods.  Over the melenia the big 4 (kraken, megladon, water elemental, leviathon) become low dieties (DR 4 or 5). *





That would be kewl. Say that *most* of the gods sacrificed themselves to dampen the destructive impact of the meteors.

Gotta have a few gods left floating around.

I really wanna have a Pele (sp?) type goddess of fire/volcanoes like the one in Hawaii.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> That would be kewl. Say that *most* of the gods sacrificed themselves to dampen the destructive impact of the meteors.
> 
> Gotta have a few gods left floating around.
> 
> I really wanna have a Pele (sp?) type goddess of fire/volcanoes like the one in Hawaii. *




Sounds good.  So we should get a list of gods both the dead ones and the few living.  There can be cults to the dead gods hoping that if they get enough worshipers that the dead gods will come back.  

1) Goddess of flame and Fire: She tried to sacrifice herself, but the explotion caused by impact actually increased her power.  We can have a Ring of Fire tpye place, or mid atlantic Ridge (if you don't know both these places have a high ratio of valcanoes).  Or even a natural hot spot like Yellowstone national park.  

2) Ruler of the gods.  An honorible ruler who was the first to give up his life hoping to even save the life of some of the other gods.  He has the largest cult trying to get him back.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 1) Goddess of flame and Fire: She tried to sacrifice herself, but the explotion caused by impact actually increased her power.  We can have a Ring of Fire tpye place, or mid atlantic Ridge (if you don't know both these places have a high ratio of valcanoes).  Or even a natural hot spot like Yellowstone national park.
> 
> 2) Ruler of the gods.  An honorible ruler who was the first to give up his life hoping to even save the life of some of the other gods.  He has the largest cult trying to get him back. *




Exactly what I had in mind.


(Hey... did you happen to notice that this is already the second largest thread in this forum?  )


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> (Hey... did you happen to notice that this is already the second largest thread in this forum?  ) *




Any other god suggestions?  And where's that Leviathon I assigned you?  I expect results, mister!!  

Of course I'm just kidding, and I noticed that as well.  It's not cool, it's just casue no one ever comes here.  

Edit: and what the heck made you even think to look?  THat's such an odd thing to do.


----------



## Crothian

In one of the monster compendiums there was a huge turtle like creature that was so big, it was used as an island.  Or something like that.  Any ideas what that was and if it's been converted?


----------



## Azure Trance

It was in the AD&D 2nd Edition Monster Manual called the Zaratan

Big turtle whose shell was an island. Head was about 50' across, looked like a submerged boulder, shell was 2-350' diameter, slept 99% of the time.

Tony DeTerlizzi (Planescape Fame) drew the pic which looks nice.


----------



## Crothian

THank you.  THrough that information I was able to find this:

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/beast/zaratan.htm

A converstion done into d20.  I think we should have some of these floating around the great oceans.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Any other god suggestions?  And where's that Leviathon I assigned you?  I expect results, mister!!  *




Sorry Mister Crothian, sir. I've been prepping for tonight's game. I will jump on that leviathan deal ASAP sir!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Of course I'm just kidding, and I noticed that as well.  It's not cool, it's just casue no one ever comes here.  *




Yeah, I know it's just because it's a slow forum... 




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Edit: and what the heck made you even think to look?  THat's such an odd thing to do.   *




Just a curious type-a-dude I suppose


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *THank you.  THrough that information I was able to find this:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/beast/zaratan.htm
> 
> A converstion done into d20.  I think we should have some of these floating around the great oceans. *





There could be whole tribes of barbarians that use them as islands/ships... have them trained for combat so that they ram ships and such...


----------



## Aeolius

I'll get to the kraken stats after a bit; I'm revising all of my BPAA pages, with revised info. One PC in my undersea is a krakidan, btw. 

THE CURRENT ROSTER

   A. CHARACTERS: Ferlius (krakidan), Xmador (triton), Dubheasa (Malenti), Storm (sea elf), Cilvia (tiefling mermaid), Nee'Kaa (oceanid), unnamed water genasi 
   B. COMPANIONS: Mulan (Plasmanta; Cilvia's Familiar), Croceus (Agathion; Xmador's golden crown), unnamed cuttlefish construct (Ferlius), Smalt (foo sea lion, Dubheasa)

   C. TOPICAL NPCs: Stinger (anemonoid cleric), Meir (greenhag), Xaetra (spectral hag), Orrok (sea bugbear), Zander (shade), unnamed half-dragon (deep)/half-hag (night)

Here's a link to a recruiting notice, for my campaign: BPAA


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> There could be whole tribes of barbarians that use them as islands/ships... have them trained for combat so that they ram ships and such... *




That could work pretty well.  Have a druid or shaman type leader of the tribe who can communicate with the creature


----------



## drowdude

...giant-water-striding insects with tentacles that fire down from their abdomens and grab food beneath the surface of the water.... beetle like upper carapace with weak odd shaped wings that allow them to capture the wind and move at incredible speeds hovering across the water surface...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *...giant-water-striding insects with tentacles that fire down from their abdomens and grab food beneath the surface of the water.... beetle like upper carapace with weak odd shaped wings that allow them to capture the wind and move at incredible speeds hovering across the water surface... *




Good idea.  I'll expect these done with that Leviathon.   

Some giant water based vermin is a good idea.  We can also have some fun with ocean vents.  A whole eco system that doesn't depend on the sun.  

But first I was thinking of starting on some of the top side races.  They'll be posted in House rules, since that';s where thta stuff gets posted, but I'll provide a link from here as well as to here.  

Good gsming tonight


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good idea.  I'll expect these done with that Leviathon.   *








			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Some giant water based vermin is a good idea.*




Thanks.



			
				Crothian [/i][B] We can also have some fun with ocean vents.  A whole eco system that doesn't depend on the sun.  [/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds kewl. We can tie that in with the aboleths ;)

[QUOTE][i]Originally posted by Crothian [/i][B] But first I was thinking of starting on some of the top side races.  They'll be posted in House rules said:
			
		

> *Good gsming tonight  *




Went well. It was an mIRC game... first online game I have run in a long time...


----------



## Derulbaskul

OK, now that you guys have found the bloodstained template (sorry, I should have included a link or some clues!), what about a slight variation to the paragon primal water elemental? Yep, make it a giant blood (and guts and bone and... urk) elemental, basically a collection of all the dead of Shark World from when the meteors struck.

Perhaps this could also be one of the gods you're looking for: death and destruction, divine rank 4?


----------



## Crothian

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> *OK, now that you guys have found the bloodstained template (sorry, I should have included a link or some clues!), what about a slight variation to the paragon primal water elemental? Yep, make it a giant blood (and guts and bone and... urk) elemental, basically a collection of all the dead of Shark World from when the meteors struck.
> 
> Perhaps this could also be one of the gods you're looking for: death and destruction, divine rank 4? *




We went for a  CG Elemeental instead.  WE need as many good rulers as bad.  So its history is it's alignment differed enough from the elementals that they didn't allow it to play in their elemental games.  So, he was attracted to this world and came through a permanent gate or something.  He might be made into a low ranking diety at some point, but right now that hasn't been decided.  

You can see him and some other of our under water rulers over in rogue gallery.  There is a kraken, a water elemental, and a shark over there so far.  Just look for the threads I've started.


----------



## Aeolius

One aspect of my undersea game that I wanted to emphasize, was the inclusion of the many types of terrain one might encounter undersea. I added "forests" of mangrove roots, kelp, and coral. I placed "swamps" of floatweed (sargassum) and mountainous hydrothermal vents. I included sea grasslands, urchin barrens, and dead coral "deserts". I even placed a cold seep, an undersea "lake" oh high salinity. 

   Couple the terrains with tidal bores, or undersea storms, the various thermoclines of varying temperature, and the unique ecosystems encountered in the shallows and depths, and you have a world worthy of exploration. 

   Granted, finding players willing to abandon the staple of races found in the Players Handbook isn't easy. I've occasionally tried recruiting for players on aquarium boards and seahorse forums. I've posted notices for my online game in local gaming stores. I've made my presence known on the forums of Mongoose (Seas of Blood), FFG (Seafarer's Handbook), and Living Imagination (Broadsides!).

   While some folks are initially interested, when they find out that BPAA is a message-based game they often look elsewhere. Fortunately, running a messsage-based game teaches one patience. BPAA has been running since 1998. It'll be around for awhile, yet. So, I continue to look for that most rare of gamer; the one who also enjoys writing and watching the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Crothian

THose pictures of the lake of high alinity were amazing.  It literally looked like another body of water within a body a water.  THat was one of the collest things I've every seen.  I wonder if it's diveable?  I don't recall how deep they said it was, only that it is in the Gulf of Mexico.

THe different types of ocean bottom are cool, but most of it is rather flat and silty with a whole eco system under the silt.  

But first I'm started up top with the easy stuff.  THen I'll work my way into the great depths.  Lots to cover as you have just hit on the very edge of possibilitiies in this place.  Thanks though.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But first I'm started up top with the easy stuff. *




   My campaign is set in a region of mysterious stone pillars known as the Pinnacles of Azor'alq (Greyhawk). While the game is set in the waters which surround them, I also detailed some of the cultures which live on the 200 spires, each jutting 1,000' above the surface, known as Synsaal; the Barrier Between Worlds.

   I have communities of humans (had to put 'em somewhere) modeled after Polynesian cultures, as well as winged aarakocra. And, as is often the case in my campaigns, the entire region is riddled with demons and hags.

   I also added a shaft which descends to the fabled Darksea, as well as a subterranean submerged tunnel known as the Underflow.

   One of these days I'll get it all on paper; my "Aquan Adventures" handbook, which will detail the various aspects of underwater adventures within the bounds of the 3e rule set. New skills, feats, and prestige classes will be presented, as well as new spells, magic items, monsters, psionic powers, and deities.

   With luck, in a week's time I will begin revising my BPAA pages, beginning with a new look, new forums, a revised Background, an expanded Night Hag Family Tree, and stats for a beastie or two. 

   btw, you can get those Discovery Channel "Blue Planet" episodes on DVD.


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> btw, you can get those Discovery Channel "Blue Planet" episodes on DVD.   *




Sounds like you got a good plan going.  And I want to get Blue Planet on DVD, I just need a DVD player first.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> * And I want to get Blue Planet on DVD, I just need a DVD player first. *




I often visit the Blue Planet pages online:
http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/blueplanet/blueplanet.html

and let's not forget that Shark Week is coming 
http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/sharkweek2002/sharkweek2002.html


----------



## drowdude

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> *OK, now that you guys have found the bloodstained template (sorry, I should have included a link or some clues!), what about a slight variation to the paragon primal water elemental? Yep, make it a giant blood (and guts and bone and... urk) elemental, basically a collection of all the dead of Shark World from when the meteors struck.
> 
> Perhaps this could also be one of the gods you're looking for: death and destruction, divine rank 4? *




Edit: er... what Crothian said 


The bloodied elemental is a kewl idea though. But I would shoot for it more as a monster than a god unto itself.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *You can see him and some other of our under water rulers over in rogue gallery.  There is a kraken, a water elemental, and a shark over there so far.  Just look for the threads I've started.   *




We should probably start a SHARK-WORLD!!! Rogues Gallery to collect the finished creatures/NPCS in one thread (once some get finished of course  ).


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *One aspect of my undersea game that I wanted to emphasize, was the inclusion of the many types of terrain one might encounter undersea. I added "forests" of mangrove roots, kelp, and coral. I placed "swamps" of floatweed (sargassum) and mountainous hydrothermal vents. I included sea grasslands, urchin barrens, and dead coral "deserts". I even placed a cold seep, an undersea "lake" oh high salinity.
> 
> Couple the terrains with tidal bores, or undersea storms, the various thermoclines of varying temperature, and the unique ecosystems encountered in the shallows and depths, and you have a world worthy of exploration.
> 
> *




All very kewl ideas.




			
				Aeolius said:
			
		

> *While some folks are initially interested, when they find out that BPAA is a message-based game they often look elsewhere. Fortunately, running a messsage-based game teaches one patience. *




Indeed


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We should probably start a SHARK-WORLD!!! Rogues Gallery to collect the finished creatures/NPCS in one thread (once some get finished of course  ). *




Everyting posted there by my I've saved on disk, so its always going to be there.


----------



## alsih2o

don't forget lemmings! but since this is fantasy and all the mean dudes are under water you could have fishes that suicidally throw themselves ashore.....an easy source of food for the landlubber brave enuf to venture that close to an aquatic rampage!


----------



## Desdichado

Y'know what's really weird?  I was only half paying attention to this thread.  Then Saturday I went to play a game with some friends of mine (I didn't know they were gamers previously; this was our first game) and --you guessed it-- we had a tropical island homebrew.  After one adventure, they decided to pass the DMing on to me (I guess I really impressed them?   

Anyway, suddenly this thread is a goldmine for ideas as I have to DM a homebrew that I didn't start and didn't really have any concepts for...


----------



## Crothian

This thread started the same way.  IT wasn't that serious, and now that we are getting into the actual facts of the situation things are starting to get tough so any ideas you have feel free to post them on up.


----------



## Desdichado

Actually, I was more along the lines of mining the thread for ideas...

Our first adventure had a city that was just crying to be Freeport with another name, though.  That may be an interesting thing to add...


----------



## Crothian

Freeport would make a good addition.  However, it'd end up being the largest city above the waves.  Not that that's a bad thing.  

Good idea, I'll have to think how to fit it in.


----------



## Aeolius

For a bit of light reading, I might recommend the "official" info on the Pinnacles of Azor'alq, at: Greyhawk Mysterious Places 

   Envision 200 stone pillars, each a quarter of a mile in diameter at the surface of the water, none farther than 2 miles from its neighbor. It makes for a very crowded 30 mile hex.  

   I just posted Chapter 93 of "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq". If you'd like a link, or would like to drop in on my Tuesday night BPAA chat, you'll find my e-mail address on my BPAA homepage.


Edited to change: "all within 2 miles of one another" to "none farther than 2 miles from its neighbor".....whoopsie


----------



## Crothian

So, what the heck is an underwater city going to be like? It's going to be built in three diminesions since everyone can swim up as well as laterally.  It can be dug into the silt and ground, or be built alone an underwater cliff.  Coral could be used as a building supply.  It doesn't grow very fast naturally, but magic could be used to greatly increase its groth, shape it, and make it more stabl;e.  There can be great kelp gardens and coral used as a natural barrier.  THey can be lined with many poisonous creatures (the most poisonous of all creatures are underwater).


----------



## alsih2o

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, what the heck is an underwater city going to be like? *




 i could see a huge array of cliff dwellings in an underwater rift. camo would be easy, 3-d access would be easy.


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i could see a huge array of cliff dwellings in an underwater rift. camo would be easy, 3-d access would be easy. *




That would be cool.  They could even top it off to allow a layer of silt to cover the trench for the perfect camo.  They would have alternative entrances and possible a labrynth of tunnels.


----------



## drowdude

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Y'know what's really weird?  I was only half paying attention to this thread.  Then Saturday I went to play a game with some friends of mine (I didn't know they were gamers previously; this was our first game) and --you guessed it-- we had a tropical island homebrew.  After one adventure, they decided to pass the DMing on to me (I guess I really impressed them?
> 
> Anyway, suddenly this thread is a goldmine for ideas as I have to DM a homebrew that I didn't start and didn't really have any concepts for... *




Hope you find some ideas here that you can use JD.


(Oh... and sorry for hijacking your thread over in the Meta forum   )


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Freeport would make a good addition.  However, it'd end up being the largest city above the waves.  Not that that's a bad thing.
> 
> Good idea, I'll have to think how to fit it in. *





Well... there is the city ruled by the Marid... I was thinking that could be our melting pot...


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, what the heck is an underwater city going to be like? It's going to be built in three diminesions since everyone can swim up as well as laterally.  It can be dug into the silt and ground, or be built alone an underwater cliff.  Coral could be used as a building supply.  It doesn't grow very fast naturally, but magic could be used to greatly increase its groth, shape it, and make it more stabl;e.  There can be great kelp gardens and coral used as a natural barrier.  THey can be lined with many poisonous creatures (the most poisonous of all creatures are underwater). *





I imagine the sea-elves ruled by the PWE use magic to organically grow building from the surroundings... coral being the most favored building material of course.

I was also got to thinking along those lines for other aspects of their society... like using magic to turn living organisms into useful items... like armor made of living coral and such...

The idea is not all that original of course, but I think it has some nice possibilities...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Well... there is the city ruled by the Marid... I was thinking that could be our melting pot... *




That's going to be huge, but below the waves.  I was referring to cities for the air breathers.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I imagine the sea-elves ruled by the PWE use magic to organically grow building from the surroundings... coral being the most favored building material of course.
> 
> I was also got to thinking along those lines for other aspects of their society... like using magic to turn living organisms into useful items... like armor made of living coral and such...
> 
> The idea is not all that original of course, but I think it has some nice possibilities... *




It really does.  Giant clam breast plates, shark skin for leather armor, whale bone for banded.


----------



## Aeolius

Let’s not forget mushroom coral shields, brain coral helms, fire coral tridents, giant urchin armor, and the like. 

   An undersea fortress has many advantages and disadvantages, which build upon its alien nature. Certain sea sponges thrive on waste, so it seems likely that undersea races might use them for disposing of organic wastes. Certain fish and dinoflagellates produce bioluminescence, which aquan races might utilize. Every aspect of a typical dungeon crawl can be reevaluated, when it comes to undersea adventures.

   In my own campaign, an ancient civilization raised their island home high above the sea, suspended by giant columns. They lived in synergy with the sea, enhancing and contributing to the local flora and fauna. They developed translucent stingrays, known as plasmantas, which emit blue actinic light, to aid the growth of nearby corals. They created the gorgonians, a race of living sponges, to filter pollutants from the surrounding seas. The engineered the skumdusters, an odd worm that feeds on poisonous nitrates.

   The arrogance of sorcerers, the whims of nature, and the wrath of demons brought the island down. But the creations of the Skyland wizards remain. 

   Admittedly, having 750 gallons in saltwater aquariums gives me a head start, when it comes to envisioning an aquatic campaign. I can sit beside my 250 gallon reef tank and watch a lone sea star or  clownfish wind its way through passages of coralline algae-encrusted liverock. I am often fascinated by the antics of copepods; tiny shrimp smaller than a grain of rice. Or, I can look below, at protein skimmers, calcium reactors, wet/dry filters, and the like, and devise living equivalents for a fantasy realm.

   Or, for a change of pace, I can spend some time with my 9 birds, as inspiration for the races of aarakocra, harpies, and dragons which live in the world of Those Above.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's going to be huge, but below the waves.  I was referring to cities for the air breathers. *




Hmm, I was thinking that it would cater to both. You know, a massive floating city built in 2 directions....


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> Admittedly, having 750 gallons in saltwater aquariums gives me a head start, when it comes to envisioning an aquatic campaign. I can sit beside my 250 gallon reef tank and watch a lone sea star or  clownfish wind its way through passages of coralline algae-encrusted liverock. I am often fascinated by the antics of copepods; tiny shrimp smaller than a grain of rice. Or, I can look below, at protein skimmers, calcium reactors, wet/dry filters, and the like, and devise living equivalents for a fantasy realm.
> *





Dude... I so want your fish tank... all I have is crappy 10-gallon with 2 tinfoil barbs, some cori-cats and an algae-eater


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, I was thinking that it would cater to both. You know, a massive floating city built in 2 directions.... *




I think it would have easy acces to air breathers, but since water breathers are so much more numerous that the main city would cater to them.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> Dude... I so want your fish tank... all I have is crappy 10-gallon with 2 tinfoil barbs, so cori-cats and an algae-eater  *




I don't even have that.  However, I should take a trip over to the Columbus Zoo.  They have a great aquirium, they even have a manitee tank.


----------



## alsih2o

my box turtles rule all!

 long live the omnivorous terapins of terrapin ranch!

 seriously tho, that sounds like a cool coupla tanks!


----------



## Aeolius

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *seriously tho, that sounds like a cool coupla tanks! *




wanna clean them for me, then?  

   Mind you, the golden moray in my 72 gallon tank tends to nibble and the stingray in my 92 gallon tank still has his barb.


----------



## Crothian

Rays are cool, we need to do something with rays.  I went snorkeling in the BVI and encountered a school of about 2 dozen striped rays.  Swam with them for hours, it was amazing.  

So, what cool thing can be done with rays?


----------



## Crothian

We also need to expand on why this is called Shark world.  I was thinking about having legendary sharks actually live in the wild, maybe even make them a little smarter like the sharks of Deep Blue Sea (bad movie, but you get my point).


----------



## Aeolius

As far as rays go, I have my plasmantas, a demonic beastie known as the death ray, and my iblishi, or sea kobolds, who have tails and wing flaps like a blue-spotted ray.

   When it comes to sharks, I have my sea goblins, aka goblin-sharks, as well as an undead shark and a halfling/shark mix known as the sharkling. I had an awakened tiger shark blood magus in an offline game I ran a few weeks ago.

   My BPAA PCs are about to encounter (with luck) an amorphous bloodied undead mass known as a chum. That oughta draw the sharks. 

   Did I mention that I had around 200 Aeo Original beasties?


----------



## Aeolius

I give you...the fiendish angelfish


----------



## alsih2o

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We also need to expand on why this is called Shark world.  I was thinking about having legendary sharks actually live in the wild, maybe even make them a little smarter like the sharks of Deep Blue Sea (bad movie, but you get my point). *




 how about expanding that whole "must keep moving" thing to some land based species?

 quit movng, and you can't breathe, now there is a serious handicap for a race, allows for some serious advantages to make up for it


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We also need to expand on why this is called Shark world.  I was thinking about having legendary sharks actually live in the wild, maybe even make them a little smarter like the sharks of Deep Blue Sea (bad movie, but you get my point). *





Hey! I happened to really enjoy Deep Blue Sea! Watch what movies you insult buddie! 


We need to have all kindsa variety sharkwise... regular sharks of all breeds, dire sharks, weresharks, abyssal sharks (here and there... servants of the Megalodon), have a legendary shark present of each breed, flying sharks, and so on and so forth.... having the Sahuagin being one of the predominat races works well towards that end as well...

And since that bloodied template raises the creatures Int, all we have to do is use that judiciously


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *I give you...the fiendish angelfish    *




That's just funny...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's just funny... *




Yet fitting.  Angelfish are not the nicest fish in the sea.  Quite pretty, yet poisonous.  Sounds like my ex


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Angelfish are not the nicest fish in the sea. *




   and very difficult to keep in captivity. The water must be pristine, at a minimum. I had a queen angel, before a copper issue in my water killed almost everything. That issue is now resolved, so I'll be moving the ray to a 155 and putting an angel, tang, trigger, and butterfly back in the 92.


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> how about expanding that whole "must keep moving" thing to some land based species?
> 
> quit movng, and you can't breathe, now there is a serious handicap for a race, allows for some serious advantages to make up for it  *




What's this "must keep moving" thing?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hey! I happened to really enjoy Deep Blue Sea! Watch what movies you insult buddie!
> 
> 
> We need to have all kindsa variety sharkwise... regular sharks of all breeds, dire sharks, weresharks, abyssal sharks (here and there... servants of the Megalodon), have a legendary shark present of each breed, flying sharks, and so on and so forth.... having the Sahuagin being one of the predominat races works well towards that end as well...
> 
> And since that bloodied template raises the creatures Int, all we have to do is use that judiciously  *




We do need a variety of sharks.  Okay, in print we have shark, dire shark, and legendary shark.  What other shark things are in print and where are they?

As for the flying shark, that'll be a template that can be added to any shark (normal, dire, legendary).

Edit: And with this post we official become the longest thread in the Plots and Places forum.


----------



## Desdichado

The must keep moving thing is a shark deal.  Many (but not all) sharks have gills that do not have any type of pumping mechanism such as more advanced fish, which draws the water over the gill enabling the fish to "breathe."  Sharks that lack this pump must therefore constantly swim so that water passes over their gills, otherwise they would suffocate.


----------



## alsih2o

what josh said....

 maybe a race of folks that are hated by their god, and if they stand still their god can find them and bring down his anger on them, so therefore they must move constantly to keep away from his vision...

 (btw, i thought it was all sharks,...amazing what you can learn on the boards!)


----------



## alsih2o

and maybe add a hammerhead with an actual hammering head  

 it could act like a monks stun attack, as a mechanism for them to stop adven, er i mean, their prey


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> (btw, i thought it was all sharks,...amazing what you can learn on the boards!) *




I knew that, I just didn't make the connection.  There are also area of the ocean that has high quantities of oxygen in the water so that sharks in these areas don't have to swim.  THey actual sleep there.  I watch the Discover channel way to much.  

I like the idea of a race that has to keep movine or thier god might find them.  I think a sect of sea elves, or different version would work.  It's a little easier to styay moving in the water and elves don't sleep.  That's why I'm picking them.  When the meteors where coming and the gods went to try to stop them, the gods requested additional power through sacrfice from their followers.  One god (so far unnamed) was a demi god of torture and distrust.  He sowed the seeds of decent and chaos into civilizations.  His followers among the Sea Elves decided to forgo all sacrifices to him so that he would be killed and they would be rid of him.  However, in the great event he did not die and was actually able to assume more power by taking that of some of the gods that did die.  So, now he;'s more powerful and pissed.  He cursed his followers (forming the new race) but the curse was incomplete becasue they stayed in motion.  However, should they stop for any reason they risk being found.  This race has Endurance as a bonus feat.


----------



## alsih2o

heh heh, well handled crothian!  i thought it was a nice idea, but with the details in it is a real winner!


----------



## alsih2o

oh! and you know those nasty thermal vents with the tube worms, you should have something that heals in that area 

 smack em down, when they fall into the nasty vents, they get re-energized and come right back at ya'!


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *heh heh, well handled crothian!  i thought it was a nice idea, but with the details in it is a real winner! *




Thanks.  Maybe I should have netered Wizards campaign world contest.


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *oh! and you know those nasty thermal vents with the tube worms, you should have something that heals in that area
> 
> smack em down, when they fall into the nasty vents, they get re-energized and come right back at ya'! *




You mean a creature that is healed by the natural scortching heat of the area?  The more intense the heat, the more it heals.  Could do something like a cross between those tube worms and a Moray eel.


----------



## alsih2o

not just the heat, but the nasty chemicals that ensue from the area as well, that way it becomes very hard to follow them in


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *not just the heat, but the nasty chemicals that ensue from the area as well, that way it becomes very hard to follow them in *




The heat, the sulfer, maybe even the large amounts of naturally occuring bacteria acts like a potion of healing for this thing.


----------



## alsih2o

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The heat, the sulfer, maybe even the large amounts of naturally occuring bacteria acts like a potion of healing for this thing. *




 yes, like an underwater troll who only gets their regen bonus if they are within a certain distance of the vents.


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yes, like an underwater troll who only gets their regen bonus if they are within a certain distance of the vents. *




I'm thinking of a scaling Fast Healing.  The closer to the vents they are the greater the fast healing.  In an actual vent they will be almos impossible to kill because the Fast Heal will be so high.


----------



## Crothian

I've got the Animal Lord template so I'm going to rework the Megladon with that as well (3 templates, might be a little much).  WEll, maybe, I want to take a closer look at the template first.  At any rate I think there will be Animal Lords for many of the sea creatures.  THough the Clam Lord seems a little hard to picture.


----------



## Aeolius

I did add a mollusklord, not long ago...a PrC needed to command a giant shellship - in essence a giant oyster that propels itself about like a scallop. Think Spelljammer and Farscape


----------



## Crothian

Nice concept but the picture is of a sea lizard and a woman riding here.


----------



## Crothian

For the Megladon do I do Legendary shark or Animal Lord Template on the Shark?  After looking over the template I've determined that it should be one or the other.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Nice concept but the picture is of a sea lizard and a woman riding here.
> 
> For the Megladon do I do Legendary shark or Animal Lord Template on the Shark? After looking over the template I've determined that it should be one or the other. *




   I couldn't find my image of the shellship, so I posted one I was working on last night, of a mermaid riding side-saddle on a sea serpent. 

   In BPAA, there is a legendary shark modeled after a golden hammerhead. Yes, another case of Discovery Channel to the rescue.


----------



## Crothian

Talking fish:  When the astrodiods hit and many of the gods died magic on Shark World when into a period of upheveal.  One of the best known stories of this is the city of Shardirod.  Shardirod was an underwater city built in and around a great quantity of Quartz.  They used their magic to create buildings and structures out of quartz to give the whol city a very beuatiful glow as the light was reflected and refracted by the crystals.  When the metoeros where coming Dionde, the goddess of magic, was only a meer 400 miles aways when she used her great magic to try to destroy the great falling rocks.  She died in the process, but using so much power had an unforseen side effect.  Exess magic gathered to gether and started to flow through the water like torpedios.  They passed through many things and creatures destroying them.  When the hit Shardirod, however, the magic was refracted in the crystals and the spread everywhere.  While the magic was weakened so it didn't destroy what it touched the crystals bounced it around so it affected everyone of the city.  THey were all changed into fish, talking fish.  They wree changed into a thousand different types.  THey had all their knowledge but were rather limited as a fish with what they could do.  They also become immortal, or close to it.

To this day there is a large school of fish roaming the great oceans.  THis school is made up of countless varities.  Some are the talking fish of Shardirod, other have just joined it over the years.  

Not all the changed people of Shardirod stay with this school.  Some of ventured off alone to try to find  a way to reverse what has happened to them.


----------



## Carnifex

Something else you may want to consider is that you can deviate from the norm with the standard races quite significantly in this kind of environment. So sahuagin are one of the dominant races? Well, you don't have to have them all as evil. Sure, many might tend to be savage or unpleasant, but with so many you could easily have neutral or good-aligned groups as well.

Also, an idea I've considered for my own campaing and which could easily be applied to this one is paladins of aquatic races. To be honest, in general the idea of underwater mounts doesn't sit too well with me, so paladins of locathah, sahuagin and se elven communities have the ability to wildshape into a dolphin or other similar sea creature instead of gaining a bonded mount.


----------



## Gavin

Interesting thread. Made me think of a few things.

1) I saw a show (or possibly imagined the entire thing) in which  somebody mentioned a species known as the Vampire Squid. That brought some interesting imagery to mind.

2) In a similar vein to the tentacled water walking bug: Water driders. Or at least centaur-like creatures with humanoind upper halves and water walking bug lower halves

3) A permanent whirlpool that reaches all the way to the bottom of the sea. A patch of dry land (maybe a city?) surrounded by constantly swirling 1000 foot wall of water in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Aeolius

Gavin said:
			
		

> *3) A permanent whirlpool that reaches all the way to the bottom of the sea. A patch of dry land (maybe a city?) surrounded by constantly swirling 1000 foot wall of water in the middle of the ocean. *




   This one has been done, and quite well I might add, by Pinnacle Entertainment Group - Hostile Climes: Depths of Despair. 

Link


----------



## Carnifex

Gavin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2) In a similar vein to the tentacled water walking bug: Water driders. Or at least centaur-like creatures with humanoind upper halves and water walking bug lower halves
> *




Dunno if any of you ever played Planescape, but Zoveri fit this description: Upper half humanoid, lower half like an octopus (ie tentacled), they were lawful good creatures that lived in the ocean at the bottom of Mount Celestia. In a world mostly made of water, they could act as powerful messengers of the gods in a way that the non-aquatic archons cannot. There's an aquatic eladrin too, IIRC.


----------



## Crothian

I agree that we should give a twist to the standard races.  I was thinking about instead of having them racially divided, all the races would run the gambit.  THis way no one can look at a certainb race and know, truely, what side they are on.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *THis way no one can look at a certainb race and know, truely, what side they are on. *




   That's sort of how my campaign is run, as well. After all, a night hag is one of the "good guys".  

   When the PCs encountered a lair of blinogo (goblin-sharks), they discovered that, while the chieftain was quite deranged and evil, several of his clan were not.


----------



## Tonguez

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *oh! and you know those nasty thermal vents with the tube worms, you should have something that heals in that area
> 
> smack em down, when they fall into the nasty vents, they get re-energized and come right back at ya'! *




Hey go check General Monster Talk forum and Boz's Create-a-monster polls. We're currently working on my idea of Giant monstrous Tubeworm colony (in my mind modeled after 'Scylla' of Greek myth)


----------



## Crothian

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey go check General Monster Talk forum and Boz's Create-a-monster polls. We're currently working on my idea of Giant monstrous Tubeworm colony (in my mind modeled after 'Scylla' of Greek myth) *




That's a cool idea, thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Talking fish:   *




Great ideas here Crothian


----------



## Gavin

More ideas. Yes I am bored at work.

1) Schools of fish controlled by intelligent hive minds
2) Really freakin' big lampreys
3) An island sized Portugese Man-O-War
4) What about all those freaky skeletal fish that live at the bottom of the ocean and use lights to snare prey?
5) Remoras, those little eel-like things that float around sharks and clean 'em. Would giant, intelligent sharks have giant, intelligent remoras? Would they be servants to the sharks? Advisors? Familiars?


----------



## Aeolius

Gavin said:
			
		

> *...1) Schools of fish controlled by intelligent hive minds...3) An island sized Portugese Man-O-War... 4) What about all those freaky skeletal fish that live at the bottom of the ocean and use lights to snare prey?...*




funny you should mention it 

   I am working with a new BPAA player, who will be playing a collective school of small fish. We got the idea from the cifal, but I revised the beastie to include hags, of course 

   Man-o-wars are another interesting subject, as they are actually a colony of four distinctive types of polyps. I added jellyfish-like merfolk, in BPAA.

   As for angler fish, yes, they are too cool. I have angler beholders which dwell in the depths, using one of their eyestalks as a glowing lure.


----------



## drowdude

Gavin said:
			
		

> *
> 5) Remoras, those little eel-like things that float around sharks and clean 'em. Would giant, intelligent sharks have giant, intelligent remoras? Would they be servants to the sharks? Advisors? Familiars? *




Somehow this struck me as being very Disney-ish


----------



## alsih2o

Gavin said:
			
		

> *
> 5) Remoras, those little eel-like things that float around sharks and clean 'em. Would giant, intelligent sharks have giant, intelligent remoras? Would they be servants to the sharks? Advisors? Familiars? *




 i think if the sharks were powerful, but neutral, and the remoras were the evil collective mind that controlled them it would open up all sorts of cool possibilities.

 how to save the N shark as an ally or aid whilst freeing him from the evil clutches of the parasitic badguys?

 what reaction from the palading who just destroyed a few, only to discover they aren't evil, simply manipulated?

 if you destroy the shark are the little turds pwerful enuf to reanimate it till they find another host?


----------



## Gavin

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Somehow this struck me as being very Disney-ish  *





Must be a bad flashback to the eels from Little Mermaid. Not exactly what I had in mind.

And here I was thinking giant sharks was a little too Spielberg

I think the relationship between the sharks and their symbiotes could make for interesting plot-hooks.


----------



## alsih2o

Gavin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I think the relationship between the sharks and their symbiotes could make for interesting plot-hooks. *




 is this a BAD fishing pun? or was that unintentional?


----------



## The Iron Mark

What about Elasmosauruses, Bronze Dragons, Dragon Turtles, Gargoyles, Ghouls, Cloud Giants, Gibbering Mouthers, Sea Hags, Annis Hags, Kua-Toa, Lizardfolk, Locathah, Salt Mephits, Merfolk, Water Nagas, Merrow(Aquatic Ogres), Purple Worms, Sea Lions, Shocker Lizards, Nixies, Tojanidas, Tritons, and Scrags(Sea Trolls)? If you're wondering at some of the stranger ones I mentioned, all I did was look for creatures who have the Aquatic descriptor or that lived in aquatic areas.


----------



## Aeolius

For those undersea enthusiasts who also have the Poser program, DAZ3D is having a half-price sale on their underwater models, until August 5th.

Poser 

DAZ3D 

Underwater Sale

   Poser is a great 3D app, which allows you to pose human, animal, similar models, then either render or export them. Poser works great, in conjunction with Corel’s Bryce, a 3D app for rendering realistic and surrealistic landscapes.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *What about Elasmosauruses, Bronze Dragons, Dragon Turtles, Gargoyles, Ghouls, Cloud Giants, Gibbering Mouthers, Sea Hags, Annis Hags, Kua-Toa, Lizardfolk, Locathah, Salt Mephits, Merfolk, Water Nagas, Merrow(Aquatic Ogres), Purple Worms, Sea Lions, Shocker Lizards, Nixies, Tojanidas, Tritons, and Scrags(Sea Trolls)? If you're wondering at some of the stranger ones I mentioned, all I did was look for creatures who have the Aquatic descriptor or that lived in aquatic areas. *




Nice list.  Feel free to start taking things from it and defining them for Shark World even if that description is little more the "They are Shark bait."  Aquatic dinos would be a great addition to the world.  I was thinking of actually not using the normal Dragons and possible coming up with new versions that are more aquatic in nature.  Possible have one be based on the Dragon Turtle, but create rit in traditional dragon format.


----------



## Aeolius

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *What about Elasmosauruses, Bronze Dragons, Dragon Turtles, Gargoyles, Ghouls, Cloud Giants, Gibbering Mouthers, Sea Hags, Annis Hags, Kua-Toa, Lizardfolk, Locathah, Salt Mephits, Merfolk, Water Nagas, Merrow(Aquatic Ogres), Purple Worms, Sea Lions, Shocker Lizards, Nixies, Tojanidas, Tritons, and Scrags(Sea Trolls)? If you're wondering at some of the stranger ones I mentioned, all I did was look for creatures who have the Aquatic descriptor or that lived in aquatic areas. *




   Most of those have been mention in the course of my campaign, as it has been running since 1998.  

   As the campaign centers on hags, it goes without saying that sea hags, annis, and greenhags abound.

   A new PC is considering the half-bronze dragon template, as I will allow that crossbreed to breathe water. In my BPAA Background, I mention two dragon turtles; one is undead, while the other is two-headed. I have a special breed of kopoacinth (aquatic gargoyle) known as the liverock gargoyle; in essence a mobile extension of a living reef. Kuo-toa live in the Shaft of Stormalong, a massive undersea tunnel which descends to the Darksea. Instead of salt mephits, I added salt hags and salt creeps. I expanded upon the sea lion, by including a foo sea lion. Not to mention my hydrimera, which is part giant squid, part dire shark, and part feline sea lion. As for nixies, a new PC will be a “fiendish fey”; planetouched offspring of a nixie and half-fiend. I have tojanida in a vast “forest” of giant anemones. Not only do I have scrag and merrow, but I added the kresh, also known as a sea trogre, a scar-merrow crossbreed. 

   There are tribes of locathah, merfolk, triton, and other aquatic races in various regions of the Pinnacles.

   I did the same thing you did – I went through my monster books, picked out all the seafaring critters and used them, while adding new ones of my own.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> * Nice list.  Feel free to start taking things from it and defining them for Shark World even if that description is little more the "They are Shark bait."  Aquatic dinos would be a great addition to the world.  I was thinking of actually not using the normal Dragons and possible coming up with new versions that are more aquatic in nature.  Possible have one be based on the Dragon Turtle, but create rit in traditional dragon format. *




   Speaking of bait, I used one of my newest beasties, the chum, in my latest BPAA Chapter. And when it comes to dragons, I added the coral, pearl, and abalone. The PCs encountered a small pearl dragon, awhile back, and discovered that its skin is pearlescent and its breath weapon is not unlike a barrage of sharpened oyster shells.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Sharpened oyster shells?! Ouch! Hehe, how about an Oil Dragon for an evil dragon beastie?


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Sharpened oyster shells?! Ouch! Hehe, how about an Oil Dragon for an evil dragon beastie? *




That would be nasty, but that type of oil wouldn't exist here.


----------



## drowdude

Ok. how about a Sticky-Crud-Dragon then


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *And when it comes to dragons, I added the coral, pearl, and abalone. The PCs encountered a small pearl dragon, awhile back, and discovered that its skin is pearlescent and its breath weapon is not unlike a barrage of sharpened oyster shells. *




Very kewl. Do you have write-ups on these dragons?


----------



## The Iron Mark

lol. How do the landlubbers survive on these tiny islands? What kind of islands are they? Volcanos or rolling hills or what? You need to come up with a material to make weapons out of in this world, because I don't think iron will be very easy to get. In fact, you would need a currency based off of something different, and probably not a metal of some sort, something that all the races think is valuable. Pearls, actually anything you can grown or milk or whatever, won't work because you can keep getting more. Whereas gold, once it's all mined, it's all mined. And what do you mean "that" type of oil wouldn't exist there?


----------



## Aeolius

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Ok. how about a Sticky-Crud-Dragon then  *




   Ever seen a protein skimmer for a saltwater aquarium? They collect crud in vast quantities, in essence simulating the effect of waves on the water making sea foam, to remove toxins from the water. My PCs are about to find a big'un. And, what's better, the scum will be waiting for them. Remember the mud-men?


----------



## Aeolius

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> * How do the landlubbers survive on these tiny islands? *




a quote from the BPAA Background :

"Thousands of years have passed, since the skyland fell. In those years, the descendants of the Almati first degenerated into a savage people, then developed into a society of peaceful seafaring folk. Above the waters of the Dramidj Ocean, they lived upon the circular shelves of stone which rested between the regular series of steeply rising cliffs. The lower of these shelves are often cloaked in either a forest of conifers or a tangle of mangrove trees, depending on their proximity to the water's edge, while the upper reaches are home to countless sea birds and exotic flora. The highest ledges have often served as a haven for dragon-kind, aarakocra, and the legendary phoenix. 

The descendants maintain several distinct settlements, travelling between the pillars upon massive flying insects. Their fear of the denizens which dwell in the depths prevents them from utilizing more conventional watercraft.

Over the years, a new society laid claim to the lower reaches of the pillars. The aquatic races, known collectively as Thal, discovered the spires, even as massive forests of coral encrusted the submerged stone. The lower reaches of the mangrove roots, immense forests of kelp, and lush fields of sea grass often shroud the shallows of the pillars, while drifting swamps of floatweed partially cloak regions in shimmering shadows. The Thal rarely travel above the surface of the Dramidj, for they hold the surface to be sacred, referring to it as Synsaal, the barrier between worlds. In the eyes of the Thal, the air-breathing descendants are spoken of as Those Above."

Mind you, the Background, now 13 pages or so, is due for a revision.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> * And what do you mean "that" type of oil wouldn't exist there? *




Oil on Earth was made from the mass death of the dinosaurs put under pressure for millions of years.  

There is whale oil, and there will plenty of that from whalers.  You are right that alternate building material is going to have to be developed.


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ever seen a protein skimmer for a saltwater aquarium? They collect crud in vast quantities, in essence simulating the effect of waves on the water making sea foam, to remove toxins from the water. *




Sea-Foam Dragon!!!


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sea-Foam Dragon!!!  *




You just like to make work for yourself.  I'll add this to the list of creatures your doing.  I think it would be really cool.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You just like to make work for yourself.  I'll add this to the list of creatures your doing.  I think it would be really cool.   *





LOL. So... refresh my memory, what is on the list for me so far...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> LOL. So... refresh my memory, what is on the list for me so far... *




The Leviathon and what ever else you want to do.  Basically, make the list for yourself.  It'll be a few weeks before I really get working on this as I'm getting close to a move (and helping my 2 roommates).


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> * The Leviathon and what ever else you want to do.  Basically, make the list for yourself.  *




Leviathanz, skimmerz, & sea-foam dragonz oh my!


----------



## Crothian

We cound include some Kaiji's (or whatever they are called, that template from the dragon mag that basically turns creatures into godzilla like creatures).


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We cound include some Kaiji's (or whatever they are called, that template from the dragon mag that basically turns creatures into godzilla like creatures). *




Heeey now... I had forgotten about that template... that could be highly interesting... *ponders*


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heeey now... I had forgotten about that template... that could be highly interesting... *ponders* *




Exactly.  Slap that sucker on a pair of crabs or lobsters.  I think that would be really cool.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly.  Slap that sucker on a pair of crabs or lobsters.  I think that would be really cool. *





$#!+ you should slap it on the Megalodon!


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> $#!+ you should slap it on the Megalodon! *




That's just wrong.    I'd have to convert it back to huge size, and then do it.  I wonder.....


----------



## drowdude

Why back to Huge size?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Why back to Huge size? *




Template doesn't work for Collossal sized creatures.  It the end it didn't matter.  I took it down to huge only to increase it backj to collossal.  It's posted in the Rogues Gallery.  It needs feats, and skill points, and more special attacks and qualities.


----------



## Crothian

I also say the Octopus Kaiji in the same Dragon Mag, I think that would be a great addition to Shark World!!


----------



## Tonguez

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *lol. How do the landlubbers survive on these tiny islands? What kind of islands are they? Volcanos or rolling hills or what? You need to come up with a material to make weapons out of in this world, because I don't think iron will be very easy to get. In fact, you would need a currency based off of something different, and probably not a metal of some sort, something that all the races think is valuable. Pearls, actually anything you can grown or milk or whatever, won't work because you can keep getting more. Whereas gold, once it's all mined, it's all mined. And what do you mean "that" type of oil wouldn't exist there? *




Okay my campaign is set in Mythic Polynesia and although not quite as extensive as Shark World or Pinnacles of Azor'alq does have a lot of Underwater and Ship based adventuring - in otherwords we do have something of a model to follow by looking at the maritime cultures of the pacific.

What is important to remember is that for maritime cultures the waves are a natural extension of the land and their ships (80ft doublehull vaka) are essential floating islands. 
It is also important to remember that the Surface of the sea does have its own geography made up of deep water swells, prevailing winds, wave deflection, reefs, sinks, doldrums and variations in salinity, temperature, water colour and average wave height in various areas which their navigators (Sea Ranger/Cleric) would know intimately

With this in mind it doesn't actually matter what each individual island is like (High volcanic, continental outcrop or low atol) in that all you need to know is how fertile the group of islands occupied by the Islanders are, what resources are available and how safe/easy it is to travel between them - for instance the people of Manahiki-Rakahanga (Cook Is) would travel between the two islands on a regular circuit harvesting one whilst the other regenerated - there use to be regular contact between Tahiti and Rarotonga (hence Tangiia a prince of Rarotonga was raised by the King of Tahiti) - however the valleys of Nuku Hiva were of limits to outsiders. Also luckily most of the High Islands in the pacific are quite fertile so feeding people wasn't too difficult)
In Shark World the lives of Islanders might be more dangerous so populations are probably smaller (nothing like Giant Sharks and Sahuagin to enforce population controls!)

*Weapons*
Materials readily available include shell, shark teeth, bone, stone obsidian and jade, ironwood and any appropriate monster bits (giant ocotopus beak, tenacle and claw etcetc. You could use the stats straight from the core books (since everything is made of these same materials) and count ALL metal weapons as Masterwork

Another interesting type of armour is that of Kiribati which included woven armour and the barantauti (helmets made from inflated porcupine fish skin)
* Woven armour (Thick hide?) is very effective against weapons made from sharks teeth etc as it entangles the teeth)

*Currency*
Most trade in the pacific was done through ritual gift exchange (a barter system) however certain items did exsist which were generally usable a currency. Shells (and shell necklaces) could be used, as could red feathers (natural occurance of the colour red is very rare in the Pacific and so red feathers were greatly treasured). Fine mats (woven and hemmed with red feathers)were often given as gifts and were essentially tradeable commodities. There are also the famous Yap stone money (stone rings whose ownership could was transferable). A fantasy would could use things like dragon scales or giant squid shell perhaps

Damn you know for a Joke thread this has become a serious setting with heaps of potential (and yes I will be yoinking)


----------



## Crothian

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> Damn you know for a Joke thread this has become a serious setting with heaps of potential (and yes I will be yoinking) *




Don't I know it.  I figured a few people might stop by and the thread would die.  I mean it is in this forum which no one visits.  Threads by me usually don't last long.  But the ideas here are really good.  I'll eventually sit down and type a lot of this stuff up, flesh it out.  And maybe, just maybe, Drowdude will do that Leviathon.  

I like the idea of the Barter system.  To keep it strong we can have one of the few remaining gods be a god of Barter.  That's four living gods so far.  

I imagine a common type weapon would be clubs lined with sharpened shells and teeth.  Simple to make and easy to use.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> And maybe, just maybe, Drowdude will do that Leviathon.   *




HEY! I'll have you know that I am working on that right now! 

In between making notes for the *4* campaigns I am running right now... 5 actually, if you count the one I am playing in


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HEY! I'll have you know that I am working on that right now!
> 
> In between making notes for the *4* campaigns I am running right now... 5 actually, if you count the one I am playing in  *




Excuses, excuses.  I don't see how people run so many campaigns, though.  How many on line?  I'm lucky to get to play in the one.  I'm not sure how I'd fit in any others.  Except if they were on line, those are easier to be in and do.  But I did that and that was enough of that.  Give me a good table top game.  

But on with Shark World, just wish I had a good idea to post


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excuses, excuses.  I don't see how people run so many campaigns, though.  How many on line?  I'm lucky to get to play in the one.  I'm not sure how I'd fit in any others.  Except if they were on line, those are easier to be in and do.  But I did that and that was enough of that.  Give me a good table top game.
> 
> But on with Shark World, just wish I had a good idea to post *




Lets see one online that I just got started last week... one that I am still working on for when I finally get to game with my group again on Friday nights... one solo game that I DM for my wife... and two solo games that I alternate DMing for with one of my friends (Mulkhoran on the boards).
And then there is the one Mulk DMs for me solo. In which I play a fairly high level rogue-sorcerer-arcane trickster.

I feel ya on the online games though... I took a loooong break from them. But an old friend begged me to start it back up since that was the only way he can find the time to roleplay...
I am enjoying this new game though, and it helps that I have a few really stable online players I suppose.


----------



## drowdude

Do they still enforce the 200+ rule on threads around here? Just wondering since we will be hitting that mark soon


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Do they still enforce the 200+ rule on threads around here? Just wondering since we will be hitting that mark soon  *




Good question.  There hasn't been that many long threads lately.  I'll ask in meta.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Hmmm, looking at my list, I think Cloud Giants actually could be cool. You gotta remember all the stuff the weather does to the ocean ya know? Maybe we could turn them into the equivalent of Drow. Completely evil, in a place that is hard for the other races to get to and hard for them to get to the other races. And they could have Half-Brass Dragon Shocker Lizards as pets and Dragon Turtles as steeds when they take to the water. Watcha think?


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, looking at my list, I think Cloud Giants actually could be cool. You gotta remember all the stuff the weather does to the ocean ya know? Maybe we could turn them into the equivalent of Drow. Completely evil, in a place that is hard for the other races to get to and hard for them to get to the other races. And they could have Half-Brass Dragon Shocker Lizards as pets and Dragon Turtles as steeds when they take to the water. Watcha think? *




Evil Cloud giants could be fun.  I'm not sure what place we could place them though.  Perhaps in one of the unoccupied zones.  THese are the places near where the three celestrial bodies hit the planet.  Each has greatly altered the world, especially near it.


----------



## Carnifex

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oil on Earth was made from the mass death of the dinosaurs put under pressure for millions of years.
> *




Actually, this is incorrect - an aquatic world is perfect for the formation of this kinda stuff. Oil is usually formed by tiny organisms in the *sea* - when they die, they float down to the bottom, get layered over with mud, gunk, etc, and over millions of years get compressed into oil.

Crude oil *isn't* made of dinosaurs. When you light an oil lamp, you're not burning some t-rex 

If anything, oil rigs and mines could be a way for landlubbers to get a substance that is of no real use to underwater dwellers (since you can't burn it underwater). The sea-dwellers could have a chokehold on the supplies of oil to the people on the islands, who might well depend on it.

Or there could be a trade - seadwellers mine oil from under the sea floor, and trade it up the the island dwellers who, since they can use fire and forges, trade back metal weapons to the aquatic races.


----------



## drowdude

I've got the Leviathan up in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, this is incorrect - an aquatic world is perfect for the formation of this kinda stuff. Oil is usually formed by tiny organisms in the *sea* - when they die, they float down to the bottom, get layered over with mud, gunk, etc, and over millions of years get compressed into oil.
> 
> Crude oil *isn't* made of dinosaurs. When you light an oil lamp, you're not burning some t-rex
> *




Wrong about the source, right about the time. Sorry, it's been a while since those geology classes.  

Anyone know oil started to be prcessed, and when it was first gotten from beneath the sea bed?  I'm not totally against the idea, but I don't know the technology level needed to do this.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Well most of the races do live underwater. It would be easier for them to get oil underwater for them than it would for us. They probably think getting oil from dry land must be really hard. Just got another idea. What if the Cloud Giants were Psuedonatural? They could have been the ones that launched the meteors. And why can't *CLOUD* Giants live in the clouds?


----------



## Crothian

But why would the underwater people want oil?  A spill down there would make a certain area unlivibile for a while.  

Pseudo natural cloud giants sound nasty.  I'm not sure I want to specifically say they caused the metoers to hit, but implying they do (or have people think they did) works for me.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But why would the underwater people want oil?  A spill down there would make a certain area unlivibile for a while. *




   Exactly. A controlled oil spill might not be dissimilar to one of the various tides; red, purple, black, brown, etc, that wreak havoc on the local environment. Suppose, as in the case in BPAA, that a group gained control of such a spill/tide. They could use it to wipe out neighboring communities.

   Fortunately, the Sisterhood of Blood (one of the hag coveys in my game) has yet to fully tame the Ebon Tide, though it’s only a matter of time.

   For that matter, there are a number of factors which could adversely effect local water parameters; too much salt, not enough salt, nitrates, ammonia, acidity, alkalinity, and so on. Even something as simple as a decanter of endless water, spewing freshwater into a saltwater setting, could have dire consequences.


----------



## Carnifex

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But why would the underwater people want oil?  A spill down there would make a certain area unlivibile for a while.
> *




For trading purposes. Sure, it's mucky, gunky, and apparently useless, but then some surfacer merchant says 'hey, that stuf is really useful for us, we'll give you more of these shiny metal weapons for a few barrels of it.'

Or maybe the surfacers *don't* tell the aquatics that they find it so useful, and rather say - 'hey, you know those coral mines you have that keep on running into pockets of black gunk, well, we'll take it off your hands.' They might then buy it really cheap, concealing its true usefulness, or even get it for free, pretending to be acting in good will and removing some useless waste that just pollutes the aquatics' waters.


----------



## Aeolius

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *...Sure, it's mucky, gunky, and apparently useless...*




   You also might do some research on methyl hydrate, in essence an explosive crystal found deep in the sea. I read somewhere that abyssal storms would occasionally stir up the methyl hydrate crystals, causing them to explode.

   The red-skinned water dwarves, who dwell near the Firewater Trench located in the Dramidj Ocean in the region of the Pinnacles, are most interested in these “shock rocks”. Granted, the dwarves rely upon chemosynthesis to survive, as they dwell near hydrothermal vents. Their interaction with other sentient races is limited.


----------



## The Iron Mark

And when I mentioned Psuedonatural Cloud Giants, I was thinking of the template in T&B, not the one in the ELH. Maybe the weaker one could be for the children or something, and the stronger one for the adults or clerics or whatever you want to be the leader.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *And when I mentioned Psuedonatural Cloud Giants, I was thinking of the template in T&B, not the one in the ELH. Maybe the weaker one could be for the children or something, and the stronger one for the adults or clerics or whatever you want to be the leader. *




That does tone them down a little, but no less fitting.  I few of the ELH versions, as leaders and the rest of them the lesser types.  THere won't be many of them at all, it'll be a nice little menace that few people are aware of.


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For trading purposes. Sure, it's mucky, gunky, and apparently useless, but then some surfacer merchant says 'hey, that stuf is really useful for us, we'll give you more of these shiny metal weapons for a few barrels of it.'
> 
> Or maybe the surfacers *don't* tell the aquatics that they find it so useful, and rather say - 'hey, you know those coral mines you have that keep on running into pockets of black gunk, well, we'll take it off your hands.' They might then buy it really cheap, concealing its true usefulness, or even get it for free, pretending to be acting in good will and removing some useless waste that just pollutes the aquatics' waters. *




Well, the surfaces dwellers are going to be lower technologically then the uderwater people.  THey still might have some things to trade, it's just less of that stuff.  I figure the population is 1 to 100 land dwellars to sea dwellars.


----------



## Aeolius

200 posts. Congrats, Crothian    

   Granted, when someone starts talking about undersea campaigns, it is VERY difficult to get me to shut up.


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *200 posts. Congrats, Crothian
> 
> Granted, when someone starts talking about undersea campaigns, it is VERY difficult to get me to shut up.   *




I'm happy about it.


----------



## drowdude

Woohoo!


----------



## The Iron Mark

What about classes? How will being underwater affect some of them? Druids would need to be reworked for more aquatic type stuff. Wizards might need more cold spells, or a free Energy Substitution(Cold) feat that is applied to all fire based spells. Could also be Lightning. I'm stumped for a weapon and armor material that you can get from the sea. We might have to make up some type of plant or rock to use.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *What about classes? How will being underwater affect some of them? Druids would need to be reworked for more aquatic type stuff. Wizards might need more cold spells, or a free Energy Substitution(Cold) feat that is applied to all fire based spells. Could also be Lightning. I'm stumped for a weapon and armor material that you can get from the sea. We might have to make up some type of plant or rock to use. *




First of all swim is going to be a class skill for everyone.  Piercing weapons are going to be very populiar.  Some of the classes are going to be reworked, just like the some of the races will be.


----------



## Aeolius

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *What about classes? *




   And, if you want to be technical about it, none of a bard's typical instruments would work, underwater. I have a few, such as a magical lyre, that compensate for the increased drag and so on. Another, the oblong oboebaloo, is fitted with an airstone, a tiny rock which emits a stream of bubbles, to fill its resonating chamber.


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And, if you want to be technical about it, none of a bard's typical instruments would work, underwater. I have a few, such as a magical lyre, that compensate for the increased drag and so on. Another, the oblong oboebaloo, is fitted with an airstone, a tiny rock which emits a stream of bubbles, to fill its resonating chamber. *




But at the same time the area he can effect with bardic music should double.


----------



## Crothian

For default as things start to get defined I'm going to be using FFG's Seafarer's Handbook.  Just an FYI as things start getting posted and I seem to be referring to something in print.


----------



## Crothian

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19452

Anyone who wants to create one of the dragons should check out this little thread.


----------



## The Iron Mark

I think bows will be gotten rid of for the water races. They're ineffective underwater. Most people will use Thrown Piercing weapons, like harpoons.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *I think bows will be gotten rid of for the water races. They're ineffective underwater. Most people will use Thrown Piercing weapons, like harpoons. *




And crossbows.


----------



## Crothian

See the Rogues Gallery for a naming quest for the 4 big guys.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said that the thread can continue past 200 posts.  When it gets much higher (500+) he requested that I ask again to make sure that many will cause no problems.


----------



## Aeolius

And let's not forget the most terrifying...the most hideous...the most feared of all giant sea monsters....






THE GREAT PINK SEA SNAIL!!!    


"On second thought, let's not go to Camelot. It is a silly place".


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Darkness said that the thread can continue past 200 posts.  When it gets much higher (500+) he requested that I ask again to make sure that many will cause no problems.   *




Thats good to hear... it would kinda suck to have multiple threads floating around like that.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thats good to hear... it would kinda suck to have multiple threads floating around like that. *




It would but it would be like the many islands of Shark World all floating around and hoping not to get eaten by the great creatures below.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It would but it would be like the many islands of Shark World all floating around and hoping not to get eaten by the great creatures below. *




Ok dude... um... maybe you have been spending too much time pondering this whole Shark World thing lately....


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok dude... um... maybe you have been spending too much time pondering this whole Shark World thing lately.... *




Maybe.  I did get out and see a movie today and hang out with my lady friend.  So, I do do other things.  Although the movie (MAster of Disguise) did have a very funny Jaws reference that I laughed a little to hard at.


----------



## Crothian

*History*

Shark World

	Shark World is not very well known among the travelers of the planes.  It’s a bit on the hostile side and the large amounts of water make for a more difficult time visiting.  Of course Shark World is actually called Paltas by the few scholars who actually remember the real name of this place.  Paltas was the all being that watched over this world.  However, about five thousand years ago he and many of the other gods sacrificed themselves to protect the world from three large celestial objects that crashed into the planet.  The gods were not able to stop the collisions, but they made it so that afterwards life could continue.  Of all the gods only four lived.  Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life is the most powerful of them.  She was always one of the more popular gods, and now she is worshiped more then almost all the others combined.  The second most worshiped is Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries.  Without him civilization would have fallen after the asteroids hit.  Then there is Philas.  She is well known among the land dwellers, as she is goddess of fire and combat.  The gained powers from the fiery crash of the asteroids and have been trying to increase that even more ever since.  Lastly is Veltras, god of treachery, betrayal, and death.  He is not so much worshiped as feared.  Many of his followers left him in hopes that he would be killed in protecting the planet.  He lived and they have been fearful for their lives ever since.  

	With only four gods remaining it has left open a room for mortals to fill.  Four such creatures have.  Each believes in their own power and sometimes they even disobey the gods.  The most powerful of these is a Water Elemental from the Elemental Plane of Water.  It is unlike its brother in that it actually believes in good and strives to improve the lives of lesser creatures.  Next is a great Leviathan.  He is a force of good and swims through the oceans helping whomever he comes across.  Then there is a great Kraken who has enslaved as many races as he can.  Lastly is a giant shark who is most revered by the Sahuagin, but many races have swam to his banner.

	In the old days the elves were the most numerous on the land as in the waters.  They had great underwater cities that were linked to the land so all the many types of elves could be welcomed.  There were dwarves, but they were slowly dieing out.  The few large islands were heavily contended with goblins, kobolds, and gnomes.  These four groups fought constantly on the land in great armadas.  The elves tried to protect their own lands and intervene for peace.  The humans were recovering from a great war with the merfolk over a vast fishing area.  Neither group was able to do anything but survive.  Of all the underwater races, the Sahuagin was the largest and most feared.  

	Then the three lights appeared in the sky.  Three very large rocks flying through space at unfathomable speeds.  One was of solid ice, the other two of stone.  The gods tried to stop them and most died.  In the centuries afterwards everything changed.  Of all the species of elves only two survived.  The sea elves were able to protect a few of their cities and the land elves become creatures who lived in the icy north.  They hollowed out glaciers and lived in cities of ice.  

	The dwarves managed to take control of many of the once tropical islands.  They had to exterminate the gnomes, kobolds, and goblins to do it.  Now they live on heavily fortified islands dreading their reliance on the oceans to survive.  The humans were doing bad when the rocks hit, but managed to live on some of the most remote islands.  They live in basic huts and survive mostly off of fishing in shallow waters.  They have been venturing out into the depths on ships, but many of those ships vanish to the many dangers.  

	Underwater the Sahuagin now hold the advantage of numbers.  However, many of them have taken to the side of good, as they are now a divided people serving the Shark most, but their numbers are found serving the other three great rulers as well.

	Even over a few thousands years the three meteors still play a very big part of shaping the daily world.  For these great rocks were not destroyed or burned up.  Each still exists and affects the area around it.  The ball of ice has frozen all the water around it for a hundred miles.  Many of the elves are living on this great ball of ice, but even they cannot bear the cold of going to near where the asteroid is.  One of the rocks is lying at the bottom of the largest ocean.  It has odd effects on the creatures that come to near, mutating them into things to be feared by all.  The last one is in the Soup.  An area that the water has become thick and moves in an unnatural way.  No one knows what lies in there.


----------



## drowdude

Rock on with you bad self Crothian!

Looks really good dude!



I do think that maybe the sea-god's name should be something different... Deacor sounds like a name suitable to the god of interior decorating


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Rock on with you bad self Crothian!
> 
> Looks really good dude!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that maybe the sea-god's name should be something different... Deacor sounds like a name suitable to the god of interior decorating    *




"Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life is the most powerful of them. "

"The second most worshiped is Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries."

You seem to be a little confused on who is who.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life is the most powerful of them. "
> 
> "The second most worshiped is Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries."
> 
> You seem to be a little confused on who is who.   *




Well I guess that is what happens you speed read a large block of text 

It's still a silly name


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I guess that is what happens you speed read a large block of text
> 
> It's still a silly name  *




Yes, but it's a lesser god, so not as serious.


----------



## Aeolius

You want a silly name? Stormalong was a sailor-type hero that I once read about. I put him in BPAA as an undersea-type hero.


----------



## Crothian

1000+ views.  People actually look at this thread?  Whats up with that?


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *1000+ views.  People actually look at this thread?  Whats up with that?   *





and I've already pimped for my undersea game...what else can I do?


----------



## Crothian

So, we have 4 living gods, and 4 living almost gods.  We have 6 races (sea elves, normal elvves, dwarves, humans, merfolk, and Sahaugin).  I think that will make for a more simplist world, yet more complicated in htat there will be a lot of things rare and forgotten about.


----------



## Crothian

Artic Elves can be found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19696


----------



## las

Crothian im willing to make differnt sharks I have the lord of multy headed sharks in mind then ill make the rest of his.


----------



## Crothian

The big Pseudonatural Cloud giants.  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19702

Thanks for whomever had that idea.  

The lesser ones will be coming soon.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Crothian im willing to make differnt sharks I have the lord of multy headed sharks in mind then ill make the rest of his. *




By all means


----------



## The Iron Mark

I came up with the Psuedonatural Cloud Giants. I still don't understand why Cloud Giants can't live in the clouds.


----------



## las

Ill by posting my first one in a monent look for it.


----------



## Crothian

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *I came up with the Psuedonatural Cloud Giants. I still don't understand why Cloud Giants can't live in the clouds. *




I wanted to do something a little different.


----------



## las

Its there.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *1000+ views.  People actually look at this thread?  Whats up with that?   *




Most of those are from us though....


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Most of those are from us though....  *




To true.

So, should the big 4 (Kraken, Megladon, Leviathon, and Water Elemental) get a Divine Rank?  

Here's the Divine Ranks of the 4 gods

Gildas: DR 17
Deacor: DR 11
Philas: DR: 14
Veltras: DR 12


----------



## drowdude

Yeah, I am thinking that they should range from DR 1 to DR 5 probably.

Verakoden DR 0
Kreloah DR 1
Leviathan DR 3
PPWE DR 5

Or something like that....


They also need class levels I think...

One thought I have been dwelling on is that maybe we should have Psionics be more prevelant than arcane magic. Since their are no material components or spellbooks and such it makes alot more sense in some ways in an undersea setting.

I would certainly like to add the Psionic Template to Verakoden and the Leviathan.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I am thinking that they should range from DR 1 to DR 5 probably.
> 
> Verakoden DR 0
> Kreloah DR 1
> Leviathan DR 3
> PPWE DR 5
> 
> Or something like that....
> 
> 
> They also need class levels I think...
> 
> One thought I have been dwelling on is that maybe we should have Psionics be more prevelant than arcane magic. Since their are no material components or spellbooks and such it makes alot more sense in some ways in an undersea setting.
> 
> I would certainly like to add the Psionic Template to Verakoden and the Leviathan. *




I haven't thought much on psionics becasue I never use them.  I have nothing against them, but my platers have never had any interest in them so it was never a factor.  What's the psionic Template and where is it found?

Before adding DRs to the big 4, I think we should add class levels and see how that goes.  While I like adding the definition and concept it adds, at some point their power really will be getting out of hand.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I haven't thought much on psionics becasue I never use them.  I have nothing against them, but my platers have never had any interest in them so it was never a factor.  *




Honestly I dont deal in psionics much (at all) either, which is why I have been hesitant to press the idea, but I do think they would fit the setting well.

But what I want to know.... is what your platers have to do with anything...



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *What's the psionic Template and where is it found?*




The template is in the psionics hbk.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Before adding DRs to the big 4, I think we should add class levels and see how that goes.  While I like adding the definition and concept it adds, at some point their power really will be getting out of hand. *




I completely agree. But since they *ARE* being worshipped to a degree, Divine Rank 0 or so is something we should consider...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> The template is in the psionics hbk.
> 
> I completely agree. But since they *ARE* being worshipped to a degree, Divine Rank 0 or so is something we should consider... *




Guess I need to dig out the psionics handbook.  I don't even recall that template in there.  One the plus side that book is still in perfect condition

From the beginning I think we all knew they would get DRs of some sort.  Least none of them will have Outsider levels for us to mess with.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> * Guess I need to dig out the psionics handbook.  I don't even recall that template in there.  One the plus side that book is still in perfect condition*




The template is in the very beginng of the monsters section.


----------



## Kalanyr

If all the gods died what happened to the fiends and celestials and the other divine servitors/outer planar races like Slaadi and such, or the Demon Princes like Orcus ? I just like throwing out random ideas.


----------



## Aeolius

In BPAA, I do allow for psionics. I added beasties such as the brainacle (limpet mind) and migraine haddock, among others (more appropriately named). I also have a hydromancer PrC, which is tied to the Biocurrent; a massive psonic demigod of sorts, which exists on Oerth as a current of water

.


----------



## Crothian

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *If all the gods died what happened to the fiends and celestials and the other divine servitors/outer planar races like Slaadi and such, or the Demon Princes like Orcus ? I just like throwing out random ideas. *




The gods lived on the planet.  So, really nothing happened to these things they were never in the picture.


----------



## trentonjoe

Howdy guys, I am new to this so bear with me.

I am thinking about creating an ice elf village/island and I have some questions.

WHat is the availability of wood and metal?

What types of metal are common?

Do I get carte blanche to do what I'd like?

Is there a pantheon or just the four remaining gods?

How often would the sea dwellers attack the landlobers?


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Howdy guys, I am new to this so bear with me.*




Everyone is pretty new to this.  All help is welcomed and we are glad to have you aboard.  And yes, the water/ship related puns rise to the top.



> *
> I am thinking about creating an ice elf village/island and I have some questions.*




Sounds good, we need to get some things like that developed.  And the questions will help develope the world.    



> *
> WHat is the availability of wood and metal?*




The elves have Pine forests and will have magic that allows many plants to growon the glaciers.  Metal is much rarer.  In the ages past it was mined and processed.  Much is now lying on the ocen floor, sunk in ships or dropped in any one of the great sea battles.  

The dwarves are going to have a few active mines.  THis is how they were able to stay alive.  THey have superior metal weapons and armor.  



> *
> What types of metal are common?*




Unfortuantely I'm not a metalurgist, so other then Iron ore, I'm not sure of what else would be common.  Copper and silver would to some degree, and gold would be much rarer.  THere is the possibility of any of the "special ores" like adamantine or mythral.  



> *
> Do I get carte blanche to do what I'd like?*




Pretty much.   Right now there are about a half dozen or so threads going on with Shark World stuff.  So, I or someone else may chime in and say that what you are doing goes against X or whatever.  



> *
> Is there a pantheon or just the four remaining gods?*




Just the four that are living.  There are 4 other very powerful creatures that are going to be very low Divine Rank.  



> *
> How often would the sea dwellers attack the landlobers? *




Not often at all unless the land dwellers go far out into the ocean.  The sea dwellers trade some with the land people, but for the most part ignore tem.  There will be the occasional exception of course.   I'd say that once every two months (one average ) a boat in deep water is attacked.  Once every three or four months, a shallow water attack happens.  And maybe once a year the sea people will raid the land.  

There is nothing on land that the sea dwellars need.  For the most part the sea people are better off and have greater tech.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## drowdude

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Howdy guys, I am new to this so bear with me.
> 
> I am thinking about creating an ice elf village/island and I have some questions. *




Kewl 



			
				trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *WHat is the availability of wood and metal? *




Fairly limited in most areas I would imagine... especially in the arctic regions... however it's easy to imagine the elves devising a way to maintain a forest or 2...



			
				trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *What types of metal are common? *




Nothing along those lines has been hashed out... tha arctic region could have some long stretches of mountainous land in addition to the continental-type glaciers. So you could conceivable give them access to whatever you wanted...



			
				trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Do I get carte blanche to do what I'd like? *




We are kinda running on commitee here... but more or less, yeah, go crazy... if anyone has a problem with something I am sure they will speak up ( I certainly will  )



			
				trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> Is there a pantheon or just the four remaining gods? *




Just the 4 remaining gods and the 4 semi-divine creatures for now... but if you wanted to create a ice-elf-goddess (SHIVA!)... the elves and such usually have a seperate god or 2 anyways... I certainly wouldnt object.... in fact I think that is a *really* good idea... I think I want to write that part up myself... 



			
				trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *How often would the sea dwellers attack the landlobers? *




Well it depends on the region and on how accessible the land-dwellers make their settlements... I imagine towns/villages located by the sea get attacked rather frequently... but the elves will likely have most of their settlements well hidden I would imagine...


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *There is nothing on land that the sea dwellars need.  For the most part the sea people are better off and have greater tech.
> *





True... but some of 'em are just plain mean


----------



## las

Im posting more mutant sharks. 5 more.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> True... but some of 'em are just plain mean   *




I know, but I see this world more of an underwater struggle with the land people as spectoators trying to survive and possible regain past glory.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I know, but I see this world more of an underwater struggle with the land people as spectoators trying to survive and possible regain past glory. *




Yeah yeah.... but the surface dwellers can just be so damn tasty


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah yeah.... but the surface dwellers can just be so damn tasty  *




1000 and 1 Ways to Prepare an Air Breather

by: Verakoden


----------



## Aeolius

drowdude said:
			
		

> * .... but the surface dwellers can just be so damn tasty *




drow...the other dark meat.   

   Just as surface races often go fishing, I allow my aquan races to go "birding". They float baited lassos up to the surface and wait for seagulls and the like.


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> * drow...the other dark meat.   *








> _Originally posted by Aeolius _ *Just as surface races often go fishing, I allow my aquan races to go "birding". They float baited lassos up to the surface and wait for seagulls and the like. *




That would be kind of a funny thing to witness...


----------



## Carnifex

About the underwater dwellers superior technology - what kind of technology are we talking about here? After all, they don't have any metals beyond what they can scavenge fromn shipwrecks and trade for (Sicne they can't make forges underwater), in fact there are a whole load of things they can't do since they don't have fire. There are of course lots of things they could still achieve with sea materials, but what kind of things are we talking about here?

Psionics would be one way of going about it, through using crystal psionic equipment to replace some things, but if you're not too keen on psionics then what else?


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *About the underwater dwellers superior technology - what kind of technology are we talking about here? After all, they don't have any metals beyond what they can scavenge fromn shipwrecks and trade for (Sicne they can't make forges underwater), in fact there are a whole load of things they can't do since they don't have fire. There are of course lots of things they could still achieve with sea materials, but what kind of things are we talking about here?
> 
> Psionics would be one way of going about it, through using crystal psionic equipment to replace some things, but if you're not too keen on psionics then what else? *




There will be a lot of magic to allow forging of weapons.  Spionics will be part of the setting.  I'm not keen on them, but they do fit and that's what's important.  The sea dwellars are going to be more advanced scientifically, and have the knowledge to do many things that surface dweallars have lost.


----------



## Crothian

I'm also going to be using the Slayers Guide to Sahuagin as a reference.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Hey, maybe the Ice Elf helper Semi-Divine guy could be a Axiomatic Half-Dragon(Silver maybe) Xixecal.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm also going to be using the Slayers Guide to Sahuagin as a reference. *




I gots dat and the Seafarer's Handbook... just as an FYI


----------



## drowdude

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Hey, maybe the Ice Elf helper Semi-Divine guy could be a Axiomatic Half-Dragon(Silver maybe) Xixecal. *




I would wanna reserve anything involving a Xixecal for epical-villianage.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm also going to be using the Slayers Guide to Sahuagin as a reference. *




   You might also look at the "Sea Devils" 2e AD&D accessory, now available as an ESD at SVGames (now handling the WotC online store). IMO, “The Sea Devils” is a more robust accessory than the Slayers Guide to Sahuagin. Granted, undersea aficionados like myself have both.  

   SVGames 
http://store.yahoo.com/wizardsboutique/index.html

   The Sea Devils
http://store.yahoo.com/wizardsboutique/tsr9539esd.html

Other ESD 2e accessories of interest:

   Of Ships & The Sea
http://store.yahoo.com/wizardsboutique/tsr2170esd.html

   Sea of Fallen Stars
http://store.yahoo.com/wizardsboutique/tsr11393esd.html

And one from the days of oD&D:

   Creature Crucible: The Sea People
http://store.yahoo.com/wizardsboutique/tsr9277esd.html

   Mind you, SVGames relies on Windows programs, to split and compress the downloads. Mac users like myself will need Virtual PC, to make use of them.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Half-Elemental and the Water/Cold Element templates from the Manual of the Planes yet.  They would be really good to apply to all sorts of critters.

Mmm, water elemental Blue Dragons...


----------



## Aeolius

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Half-Elemental and the Water/Cold Element templates from the Manual of the Planes yet. *




   I do have my half-elemental (water) Bluehags  The current covey that is giving my PCs grief is comprised of a bluehag, salt hag (night hag/sea elf crossbreed), and a sea hag blood magus. They, along with 2 other coveys, report to the Abyssal Hag, a sea hag lich, along with the other members of her covey; a hellhag and stygian hag.


----------



## Crothian

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Half-Elemental and the Water/Cold Element templates from the Manual of the Planes yet.  They would be really good to apply to all sorts of critters.
> 
> Mmm, water elemental Blue Dragons... *




They would be part of the ecology.  I've been trying to get of the world and races defined.  Applying those templates to creatures should be easy enough, just like doing that with the Aquatic Template from Seafarrer's Handbook.


----------



## Kalanyr

So what takes the place of Devas/Ghaeles etc on the Summon Monster List ? Just Elementals ?


----------



## drowdude

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Half-Elemental and the Water/Cold Element templates from the Manual of the Planes yet.  They would be really good to apply to all sorts of critters.
> 
> Mmm, water elemental Blue Dragons... *





I dont have to mention it ... I used it 

Go check out the Leviathan thread over in the Rogue's Gallery 



1/2 Water Elemental Blue Dragons do sound nifty though...


----------



## Crothian

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *So what takes the place of Devas/Ghaeles etc on the Summon Monster List ? Just Elementals ? *




Way down on the list of things to do is to go through that and remove the current templates and add on water or aquatic templates.


----------



## Aeolius

If I remember, I'll post a list of my aquatic beasties here, tomorrow. Mind you, I am reworking the BPAA pages, so I won't be able to share stats, just yet, but the list should help fuel your imaginations 

   The 4 newest PCs in BPAA will be a half-brother and half-sister team known as fiendish fey (planetouched offspring of a half-fiend and nymph/nixie), a half-dragon aasimar (planetar/night hag grandparents - bronze dragon/half-celestial parents), and a skool (a communal school of small fish, with some extras).


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You might also look at the "Sea Devils" 2e AD&D accessory, now available as an ESD at SVGames (now handling the WotC online store). IMO, “The Sea Devils” is a more robust accessory than the Slayers Guide to Sahuagin. Granted, undersea aficionados like myself have both.
> *




Good point, I used to have hard copies of most of that stuff, but it was gotten rid of in my second edition purge.


----------



## Crothian

Next, we're going to have the dwarves.  Like the elves they are still recovering.  They are concentrated on a series of islands rich with minerals.  They moved their entire civilization here a few centuries ago.  They have a few port cities, but have retreated into the safety of the mountains.  They have been building a large stash of missile weapons becasue at some point they know they have to one day take control of the shipping lanes.


----------



## Desdichado

Sorry, gone from the thread for a few days.  Let me get this straight, though:

The world used to have more land?  Is that what you're saying?  And then with the meteors, the land sank?  Did I understand that correctly?

If this is true, then you could have vast tracts of relatively shallow seas.  Have you read _Voyage of the Dawn Treader_ recently?  Might be some great ideas in there too.


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Sorry, gone from the thread for a few days.  Let me get this straight, though:
> 
> The world used to have more land?  Is that what you're saying?  And then with the meteors, the land sank?  Did I understand that correctly?
> 
> If this is true, then you could have vast tracts of relatively shallow seas.  Have you read Voyage of the Dawn Treader recently?  Might be some great ideas in there too. *




We're just happy to have you back  

Orginally, the world was about 80% water, now it's 90% or a little higher.  However, that number is a little misleading becasue there isa great frozen ocean that would be counted as water even though it's solid and the elves live there.  

I've never read that book, but if you have any ideas please post them.


----------



## las

Does any one whant to help with my mutant things it would help me so this world has more that an eight headed shark that eats sea elves.


----------



## Crothian

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Next, we're going to have the dwarves.  Like the elves they are still recovering.  They are concentrated on a series of islands rich with minerals.  They moved their entire civilization here a few centuries ago.  They have a few port cities, but have retreated into the safety of the mountains.  They have been building a large stash of missile weapons becasue at some point they know they have to one day take control of the shipping lanes. *




They are going to also have the most powerful ships.  I'm thinking of giving them powerful elementalist who can craft boats made of stone and metal.


----------



## Crothian

We're also going  to have Rays (sting rays, manta rays, striped rays etc) that are immune to sneak attacks.  In the rules forum there is this big discussion about sneak attacking rays, and I can't figure out why everyone wants to treat rays so poorly.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We're also going  to have Rays (sting rays, manta rays, striped rays etc) that are immune to sneak attacks.  In the rules forum there is this big discussion about sneak attacking rays, and I can't figure out why everyone wants to treat rays so poorly. *




LOL


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL  *




And sometimes I can be quite witty.  But ussually not.


----------



## las

For dragons I think the OA ones will work for, shark world as they all can swim.


----------



## drowdude

las said:
			
		

> *For dragons I think the OA ones will work for, shark world as they all can swim. *




That idea has potential... I'll leave that up to Crothian though...


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *For dragons I think the OA ones will work for, shark world as they all can swim. *




I think we need new dragons.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That idea has potential... I'll leave that up to Crothian though... *




I'm just the main guy on this project, but not the sole descion maker.  I'm not that much of an elitist.  (well, maybe )


----------



## las

How do you think I have ben doing with the mutants. I even found more creatures that might work. Please go check out the links.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *How do you think I have ben doing with the mutants. I even found more creatures that might work. Please go check out the links. *




so far they are looking just fine.  We just need more fluff to bring people into the world.


----------



## las

More people in which way . More people to work on it or more people in the world its self .
Im also thinking of a meteral that will redus the time on Psi weapons but im not done.


----------



## Crothian

Actually I was referring to having the text be desrciptive enough so that people feel like they are in the world when they read it.


----------



## las

Ok then if you can help then on my text for some of thos mutants. That would help us all. In a good way. Then I can help in other ways as well.


----------



## Aeolius

Epic Level Barnacles!

   At least, that's what I thought when I stumbled across this CorelDRAW illustration of a barnacle, the other day. I will be adding a deep water mountain chain, with these beasties hidden inside.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Ok then if you can help then on my text for some of thos mutants. That would help us all. In a good way. Then I can help in other ways as well. *




THey are your creation, just take them from your mind's eye and place them into text on a page.  Make them come alive off the screen.  I don't like to try to describe other peoples creations, I can't envision it like the creator.


----------



## las

That works. Did you see those links? Some will work. My three headed dino was my first. My players dont like meating it.


----------



## Aeolius

Here is the list of sea beasties I will be fleshing out with stats, once I revise my BPAA pages.

Denizens - Aquatic Excerpt 
(Posted with permission from the author.) 


Algapygmy 
Algoid, coralline 
Anemoid 

Beholder, angler 
Bloodweed 
Brainacles (limpet minds) (P) 
Bugbear, aquatic (Kolocanth) 
Bull Shark 

Carrion Crawler, aquatic (cucumber) 
Catawampus 
Chum 
Clams, laughing 
Conchlin 
Crabman, hermit 

Daemon • Bristler • Sepioid • Scullop 
Demodand • Blood Worm 
Demon • Death Ray • Demonstar 
Devil • Blacktooth • Hellbender 
Dragon, sea • Abalone • Coral • Medusa • Pearl 
Dramarid 
Dryad • sea (driftwood nymph) 
Dwarf, water 

Ectoplankton (P) 
Elemental • Rapture of the Deep 
Elf • Deep (Abyssal) 
Ephyra (Jellyfolk) 

Fish • Akwards Bass • Clownfish, Killer • Ghoti • Hair Trigger • Migraine Haddock (P) • Quipper-Snapper • Styx 
Foo Lion, Sea 

Garabaldi (half-locathah) 
Gargoyle •  liverock 
Giant • Coral (Living Reef) 
Goblin, Sea (Blinogo, Goblin-Shark) 
Gorgonian 
Golem • Driftwood 

Hag, Greater • Abyssal Hag 
Hagcast • Jiran (dusk nymph) 
Haggle • skool 
Half-Elemental • Bluehag 
Half-Fiend • River Devil • Sea Succubae • Seaclops 
Hobgoblin, half-breed (Bakaruda) 
Hydrimera 



Kelpie, Bullwhip 
Kliklik (lobster men) 
Kobold, Aquatic (Iblishi) 
Kraken, Lesser • Krakidan • Sykraken 

Larva • aquatic 
Lycanthope • Werelion, sea • Weresquid 

Merfolk, koi 
Mermataur 
Mucus Mimic 

Nautilean 
Nightmare, sea (maelstrom) 

Ogre Mage, aquatic 
Ooze • sand trap 
Orc, Aquatic (Krana) 
Oyster, blue 

Planetouched, Beldami • Oceanid • Salt Creep 
Planetouched, "Fiendish Fey" • nixie • nymph 

Ray • plasmanta (lumen) • ratskate 

Sahuagin, arctic 
Satyr, Sea 
Scumduster 
Seadragon, giant • leafy • weedy 
Sea Flayer  (P) 
Shark • Pinnacle • Golden Hammerhead 
Sharkling 
Shrimp, brine (giant) 
Shrimpie 
Skeleton • Sea 
Sons of Kwalish (construct) 
Sponge, quicklime (limelight) 
Sussura 

Triton • celestial 
Troll, half • Trogre, kresh (aquatic) 

Vilax (dragonfly nymph) 

Zombie, molt (Skinz)


----------



## Crothian

Lot of them, have fun doing that.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Lot of them, have fun doing that.   *




   If it's not fun, why do it?  

   If we could get organized, I envision a web ring for aquatic D&D sites. A communal message board, image gallery, and resource library would be quite helpful. I tried doing this once before, with limited success.

   I host a weekly chat on my site, each Tuesday at 10pm ET (4 hours from now). Feel free to e-mail me (address can be found at www.lobi.com/campaigns/bpaa), if you'd like the chat URL.


----------



## Crothian

We need to get away from the crunch and get more fluff  

crunch is easier to write it seems, at least lately.  we need to have the world come alive in words and descriptions.  well, a picture is worth a thousand words, but with a thousand words one can paint one heck of a picture.


----------



## Crothian

There's a thread with way more views then we have.  We have 150+ more posts, but more people looked at that other one.


----------



## Crothian

So, what type of new dragosn should we have?

Pearl, coral, water, wave, sludge...?


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, what type of new dragosn should we have?
> 
> Pearl, coral, water, wave, sludge...? *





Uh... what would be the difference between a water dragon and a wave dragon?


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *There's a thread with way more views then we have.  We have 150+ more posts, but more people looked at that other one.   *




Which... the only thats even close only had 800+ views...


----------



## drowdude

That list looks awesome Aeolius, can't wait to see the stats....


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We need to get away from the crunch and get more fluff
> 
> crunch is easier to write it seems, at least lately.  we need to have the world come alive in words and descriptions.  well, a picture is worth a thousand words, but with a thousand words one can paint one heck of a picture.   *





I agree on the crunch versus fluff issue... but I have to be in a certain mood to write fluff...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Uh... what would be the difference between a water dragon and a wave dragon?  *




ter verse ve   

I have no idea, I'm throwing out names.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which... the only thats even close only had 800+ views... *




THis one:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373

it's about dwarven stronholds, has almost 2400 views


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I agree on the crunch versus fluff issue... but I have to be in a certain mood to write fluff... *




I know.  I like to do it the same time as I do stats, and you've seen how well that's been working.  I'm just trying to puch people's mind in that direction.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> THis one:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373
> 
> it's about dwarven stronholds, has almost 2400 views *




I realized why I didnt see them just a moment before I came back here.... I probably dont have the same settings you do


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know.  I like to do it the same time as I do stats, and you've seen how well that's been working.  I'm just trying to puch people's mind in that direction. *




I plan on working up some good fluff for the Leviathan and the elven goddess too.... heh, maybe I will write up a race of Ice-Dragons that serve her... there's another dragon species for ya


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I plan on working up some good fluff for the Leviathan and the elven goddess too.... heh, maybe I will write up a race of Ice-Dragons that serve her... there's another dragon species for ya   *




Ice dragons would be really cool.  Breathe weapon of ice shards with dex damage as you become frigid.  

I've slowly getting fluff for the big shark.  But I need to also get  to the kraken and the water elemental.   I the arctic elves fluff is pretty good.  I'd like to go back and expand on it more.  So much to do, so little time.  Grrr, I'm going to be in the middle of move soon.  That'll slow my side of this down really fast.


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *Epic Level Barnacles!
> 
> At least, that's what I thought when I stumbled across this CorelDRAW illustration of a barnacle, the other day. I will be adding a deep water mountain chain, with these beasties hidden inside.  *





That would be an excellent to the Shark-World setting I think.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ice dragons would be really cool.  Breathe weapon of ice shards with dex damage as you become frigid.  *




Great idea (stop helping, I wanna do it )! 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Grrr, I'm going to be in the middle of move soon.  That'll slow my side of this down really fast. *




You and me both... we are looking towards moving sometime in September-early October.


----------



## Crothian

Epic Level Barnacles!

I missed that post first time through.  That would be cool.  And giant sea urchins and sea cucumbers, and all sorts of other unusual sea life


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> THis one:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373
> 
> it's about dwarven stronholds, has almost 2400 views *




Hey, I just realized why it has so many more views... they announced/linked to that thread on the news page once or twice... that *has* to account for a big ole chunk of those views.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Great idea (stop helping, I wanna do it )!
> *




Sorry, when my brain starts to go, it rarely stops.  But the Ice Dragon is now officially yours.  



> *
> You and me both... we are looking towards moving sometime in September-early October. *




I move on the 15th of this month.  Still have packing and other things to do.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, I just realized why it has so many more views... they announced/linked to that thread on the news page once or twice... that *has* to account for a big ole chunk of those views. *




Cheaters.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Sorry, when my brain starts to go, it rarely stops.  But the Ice Dragon is now officially yours.  *




Hey... a good idea is a good idea... not like I said I wasnt gonna use it  



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I move on the 15th of this month.  Still have packing and other things to do. *




Dont break anything....


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Cheaters.   *




Yeah, no kidding... punks... 


(( We... uh... should do that when Morrus get's back    ))


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, no kidding... punks...
> 
> 
> (( We... uh... should do that when Morrus get's back    )) *




Not a bad idea.


----------



## Crothian

Dragon, sea • Abalone • Coral • Medusa • Pearl 

Okay, how does the Medusa Dragon fit in?  I assume you're referring to the little sea animals in some way.


----------



## drowdude

(Ot) Hey Aeolius... sorry I missed yer message last night... I was... uh... indisposed at the time...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *(Ot) Hey Aeolius... sorry I missed yer message last night... I was... uh... indisposed at the time...  *




Translation: his kids made a mess and he had to get it all clean before his wife got home.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Maybe we could use the Wurms from Dragon #296.


----------



## Aeolius

Crothian said:
			
		

> * Translation: his kids made a mess and he had to get it all clean before his wife got home.   *




   I didn't get my two down until almost 10pm.  Yes, real life does play havoc with one's gaming schedule. There won’t be a BPAA chat next week, btw, as I’ll be at the Atlantis hotel in the Bahamas – part vacation, part campaign research


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Translation: his kids made a mess and he had to get it all clean before his wife got home.   *




Uh.... yeah... that's it...


----------



## las

Heres another race I think will work from Monsters of Faerun. It is the Shalarin.


----------



## Desdichado

It's probably more likely that _he_ made that mess!


----------



## drowdude

las said:
			
		

> *Heres another race I think will work from Monsters of Faerun. It is the Shalarin. *




Yeah, they are kinda kewl... but they might end up being to redundant.


----------



## drowdude

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *It's probably more likely that he made that mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Depends on the kinda mess you are referring to...


(( btw.. like the new sig ))


----------



## trentonjoe

I don't know what is wrong with you people?  I posted my village like 6 minutes ago and no one has replied yet!!!

Get crackin!


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Depends on the kinda mess you are referring to...
> 
> 
> (( btw.. like the new sig )) *




Speaking of whichh, DD, your's is looking ....gone.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of whichh, DD, your's is looking ....gone. *




I often unclick the show signature button... no need to flood the boards with pictures of Jet Black


----------



## drowdude

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I don't know what is wrong with you people?  I posted my village like 6 minutes ago and no one has replied yet!!!
> 
> Get crackin! *




Calm thyself, I shall reply when I have a moment to sit down read it carefully... right now I am walking back and forth from the computer as I do other stuff


----------



## Crothian

Okay, so what's the next turn Shark World needs?  Where shall we go from here?


----------



## trentonjoe

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Calm thyself, I shall reply when I have a moment to sit down read it carefully... right now I am walking back and forth from the computer as I do other stuff  *




take your time, I'm done for the day.

I'll make sure to read up tomorrow and see what new strange twist this world has taken!


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, so what's the next turn Shark World needs?  Where shall we go from here? *




Why, the underlining struggle for world domination!

A clear group of bad guys!


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why, the underlining struggle for world domination!
> 
> A clear group of bad guys! *




We at Shark World Inc do not paint anything so black and white.  I perfer morally challenged characters that are both good and bad.  I don't like the idea of there being this great evil force who everyone knows is evil.  To simple, to easy.   Sure, the Kraken is evil aligned and a slaver, but he will also be shown as a benefactor.  The Pseudonatural giants are the closest thing to a universal bad guy, but even they are going to be slightly misunderstood.


----------



## drowdude

My Shark-World!!! projects...

* The Leviathan
* Ahabhaal
* The Elven Goddess
* Ice Dragons
* Skimmerz

anything I am forgeting here... just trying to make sure I havent forgotten anything that I said I would work on....


----------



## Crothian

What's Skimmerz?


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *What's Skimmerz? *




the giant vermin... remember?


----------



## drowdude

We R #ONE


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the giant vermin... remember? *




I do now that you remind me.  

So, I've got

---Kraken
---Water Elemental
---Psuedonatural Giant society
---Megalodon
---Arctic Elves
---The other 4 gods
---the dwarves

I think that's a good start.  I'll try to finish these before going on with new ideas


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *We R #ONE  *




Of course we are.  Scarlet and Gray all the way!!!  

or are you talking about the thread?


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course we are.  Scarlet and Gray all the way!!!
> 
> or are you talking about the thread?   *




Da Thread


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I think that's a good start.  I'll try to finish these before going on with new ideas *




Same here... it will take me a while to get all my stuff done anyways, what with all the other D&D related stuff I am doing


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Same here... it will take me a while to get all my stuff done anyways, what with all the other D&D related stuff I am doind  *




I understand, I've got a lot of stuff for the Bluffside Netbook I really need to finish as well as the Shark World stuff.  But right now work and moving is taking precidence.  Once this move is done, I just need to sit down for a few days and write.


----------



## las

So all that I have is the mutant stuff. Dont mind me as I go nuts at that idea. If there is any thing else I can please tell me.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *So all that I have is the mutant stuff. Dont mind me as I go nuts at that idea. If there is any thing else I can please tell me. *




Your doing fine, stick to what you know


----------



## las

I might make Prc for it as people try to be the big power creaters.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *I might make Prc for it as people try to be the big power creaters. *




that might be interesting


----------



## las

So ill go get a copy of them so I have an easer time.


----------



## las

Posted my first one of the Prc here.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20183


----------



## las

Added number two.


----------



## trentonjoe

I have attached a file that has compiled some of this stuff.  I don't know who the organizer of this is but this might help.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I have attached a file that has compiled some of this stuff.  I don't know who the organizer of this is but this might help. *




I'm the great orginizer so far.  Not doing a great job of it yet, but I wear the crown.  I have a copy of everything so far.


----------



## Crothian

We've a new name, I figure I'd incorperate us for tax reasons.  

Go read Carnifax's story.  It's elsewhere in this forum.  Very well done.


----------



## drowdude

Iz good.... Helps us stand apart from SHARK more... now go fix all the threads to reflect the new name


----------



## Crothian

Timeline, sort of

Just a brief walk through the history.  All world need history to give them depth.

First there were many gods and many races.  The Kraken, Leviathon, and Shark were in the world at this time.  They were powerful versions of their species nothing more.

Asteriods hit killing off all the gods save 5.  The world was in panic and disaray.  THe shark was the first to recover and build an underwater empire based off of blood and conquest.

THe Water Elemental came to the world.  His fiorst major action was to defeat the Sharls army and kill the shark.  He then set up an empire of peace and freedom.

The Kraken started to enslave an empire for himself.  Seeing what happened to the shark, he decided to be subtle and base his conquest on stelath and trickery.

Shark comes back.  No one's quite sure how, but the shark reappeared even more powerful then before.  He was a lot smarter and craftier, but someone not as cruel or as evil.

I'm not sure how the Leviathon fits in this yet.  AS you all know, it's a work in progress and so far so good.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Iz good.... Helps us stand apart from SHARK more... now go fix all the threads to reflect the new name  *




No need, everyone knows what Shark World is by now.  Adding the Inc is not needed


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No need, everyone knows what Shark World is by now.  Adding the Inc is not needed *




I dunno man... I dont think most people are paying that much attention


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I dunno man... I dont think most people are paying that much attention  *




Not yet, but they will.  I'm slowly spreading my agents all over the the message boards.  Very soon my precious, very soon


----------



## las

It gust hit me the divine agent why make knew Prc when I forgot about that one. All I haft to do is give what the godly gifts are for the first ten levels. Will this work do you whant me to try this?


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *It gust hit me the divine agent why make knew Prc when I forgot about that one. All I haft to do is give what the godly gifts are for the first ten levels. Will this work do you whant me to try this? *




Divine Prestge classes are going to have to wait until I sit down and define the gods.  Drowdude is working on the Elf woman god, and any prestige classes linked with her he has first dibs on.   I want people who are working on a certain area to get all of that area to keep the concepts as stable as possible.


----------



## las

Then ill keep making the mutant sharks. Its starting to get boring thow. But thats what I need to do ill do it.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Then ill keep making the mutant sharks. Its starting to get boring thow. But thats what I need to do ill do it. *




We've just started to define Shark World.  There are many, many other things you could be doing if you don't want to do mutant sharks.  Post some ideas, get feedback, be creative....


----------



## las

Ok but do you have any ideas. On what I can do since I could use a list of posible things to do.


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> I want people who are working on a certain area to get all of that area to keep the concepts as stable as possible. *




Hey do I get an area?

Can I do the Northern sea?

I am pegging it about 60 or so miles east of the Arctic Elf Ice kingdom.

I got the elf island I can do the two human islands.  Anything that is underwater I am no good at though.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *Ok but do you have any ideas. On what I can do since I could use a list of posible things to do. *




How about a sahugin city.  

Complete with shark pens,

and Shark trainer PrC!


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Ok but do you have any ideas. On what I can do since I could use a list of posible things to do. *




---Gnomes, halflings, orcs, koblods (pick one or hav ea bunch) are not actually exrtinct.  THey have survived on a small island, a floating island, or a large boat, and they've been trying to rebuild thier life.  Describe all the key NPCs, the place that they live, and their struggles.

---There is a small sect of Sagauhin that are LE, but do not follow the Shark.  They want to destroy the shark and set up Sagauhin ruling themselves.  Describe the key members of the Sect and their plans to take control and kill the Shark.

---A race of Intelligent Clams have recently uncovered a great artifact of Good from eons ago.  Describe the Race, describe the artifact, and describe their unknown enimeis, and what they are doing to promote good.

And those are off the top of my head.  I'm sur eyou can use one of these or think of something yourself.


----------



## las

Man im not thinking my little race they could have there own island as they could be the remaens of what one of the gods was doing before he whent down. Im was not thinking. Gust where should that island be.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey do I get an area?
> 
> Can I do the Northern sea?
> 
> I am pegging it about 60 or so miles east of the Arctic Elf Ice kingdom.
> 
> I got the elf island I can do the two human islands.  Anything that is underwater I am no good at though. *




By area I was more talking about linked concepts then physical area.  If you want to map out and fully describe a section of this world by all means go ahead.  People are just doing want they want.  I ask that they mention any ideas here first just so everyone knows what is being covered currently.  

Do what you feel comfortible with.  THis is on a volunteer basis, so there are really no assignments or deadlines (except for Drowdude  )


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ---A race of Intelligent Clams have recently uncovered a great artifact of Good from eons ago.  Describe the Race, describe the artifact, and describe their unknown enimeis, and what they are doing to promote good.
> 
> . *




That's great!  

Maybe the clams can kinda be around.  Ancient creatures that provide stories from the past and visions of the future.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's great!
> 
> Maybe the clams can kinda be around.  Ancient creatures that provide stories from the past and visions of the future. *




It's amazing what you think of when brainstorming.  I'll leave someone else to that one, I've got a full plate as it is.


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> By area I was more talking about linked concepts then physical area.  If you want to map out and fully describe a section of this world by all means go ahead.  People are just doing want they want.  I ask that they mention any ideas here first just so everyone knows what is being covered currently.
> 
> Do what you feel comfortible with.  THis is on a volunteer basis, so there are really no assignments or deadlines (except for Drowdude  ) *




One of the human tribes is going to use the intelligent clams as an oracle!  I can't wait to write this up!


----------



## las

Do you think that will work. Dramore time to be in another world.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One of the human tribes is going to use the intelligent clams as an oracle!  I can't wait to write this up! *




Clam oracles.  That does sound interesting.  Glad I could play muse for you.


----------



## las

> ---There is a small sect of Sagauhin that are LE, but do not follow the Shark. They want to destroy the shark and set up Sagauhin ruling themselves. Describe the key members of the Sect and their plans to take control and kill the Shark.




This also has an idea that I can do. I make the people that whant to kill what I made is this odd.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This also has an idea that I can do. I make the people that whant to kill what I made is this odd. *




go for it, enjoy.  Flesh them out create lot of things.  Use detail and plenty of adjectives.  Get a word processor and use Spellcheck.  Look towards mythology, and use real world inspiration and exaples to make your creations seem more realistic.


----------



## Aeolius

For those interested, here's the Discovery Channel Shark Week 2002 schedule: 

SUNDAY, AUG. 11
   Great White Attack: A True Story
      9 p.m. and 1 a.m. ET/PT
   Air Jaws II: Even Higher
      10 p.m. and 2 a.m. ET/PT

MONDAY, AUG. 12
   10 Deadliest Sharks
      9 p.m. and midnight ET/PT

TUESDAY, AUG. 13
   Shark Battlefield
      9 p.m. and midnight ET/PT

WEDNESDAY, AUG. 14
    Shark Attack Files IV: Shark Summer
       9 p.m. and midnight ET/PT

THURSDAY, AUG. 15
   Shark Attack Rescuers
       9 p.m. and midnight ET/PT

FRIDAY, AUG. 16
   Prowling Sharks in the Mediterranean
        9 p.m. and midnight ET/PT


----------



## las

Ill probly use another race thow but the idea is worth it.


----------



## Crothian

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *For those interested, here's the Discovery Channel Shark Week 2002 schedule:
> *




And there will be a test on this!!


----------



## las

I have picked the race Water Genasi. There alot easer for me then the Sagauhin. Making people for them will be easy.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Divine Prestge classes are going to have to wait until I sit down and define the gods.  Drowdude is working on the Elf woman god, and any prestige classes linked with her he has first dibs on.   I want people who are working on a certain area to get all of that area to keep the concepts as stable as possible. *




With revolutionary ideas like that... well, I say you should go apply for work with WotC


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *I have picked the race Water Genasi. There alot easer for me then the Sagauhin. Making people for them will be easy. *




That's good.  Don't just make people, bring them to life.  Describe their culture and take chances with interesting yet slighty different ideas.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> With revolutionary ideas like that... well, I say you should go apply for work with WotC  *




I would, but I'm already entering into a 13 month lease, and moving to Seattle now just wouldn't work out.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *---A race of Intelligent Clams have recently uncovered a great artifact of Good from eons ago. *




LMAO...........*cough* *cough* *choke* ...can't breathe... must cease laughing *cough*....


----------



## drowdude

las said:
			
		

> *Do you think that will work. Dramore time to be in another world. *




er..uh... I dunno, from what I read I dont think it really fits the overall feel we are going for...


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Get a word processor and use Spellcheck.
> 
> *




Just had to sneak that in there didnt ya ?


----------



## drowdude

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *For those interested, here's the Discovery Channel Shark Week 2002 schedule:  *




I'm gonna have to try and catch those...


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would, but I'm already entering into a 13 month lease, and moving to Seattle now just wouldn't work out.   *




Thats too bad... they could use someone with your organizational skills there...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just had to sneak that in there didnt ya ?  *




Ya, it was nice and hidden.  You just had to go and point it out.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, it was nice and hidden.  You just had to go and point it out.   *




Yah, well you know me...


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thats too bad... they could use someone with your organizational skills there...  *




And my elitism.  Big companies aalways do well with elite people.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm gonna have to try and catch those... *




Shark Week is always great.  If you can only watch one show, watch Air Shark.  It is the most amazing thing to see Sharks leap 10-15 feet out of the water.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And my elitism.  Big companies aalways do well with elite people.   *




Being elite and being elitist arent necessarily that same thing


----------



## Aeolius

drowdude said:
			
		

> * LMAO...........*cough* *cough* *choke* ...can't breathe... must cease laughing *cough*.... *




   Then you would have a problem with my blue oysters, happy clams, or skullops?


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Being elite and being elitist arent necessarily that same thing   *




You caught that, huh?  

Well, back to Shark World.  We need some ghost ships, lost civilizations (underwater, and above), perhaps some monoliths or other mystery constructions, or even a large flying/swimming Ray.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *or even a large flying/swimming Ray. *




Dont forget... they need to be immune to sneak attacks... just to avoid all that confusion...


----------



## trentonjoe

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> blue oysters,    *




Never seen one but  I frequent the club all the the time.


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lost civilizations (underwater, and above),
> 
> 
> perhaps some monoliths or other mystery constructions, *





I was gonna make one of the human tribes the remains of an advanced civilization.

They would make pilgrimages to their old capital one a year or so that was 100 feet below water.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dont forget... they need to be immune to sneak attacks... just to avoid all that confusion... *




Yes, that is very important.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I was gonna make one of the human tribes the remains of an advanced civilization.
> 
> They would make pilgrimages to their old capital one a year or so that was 100 feet below water. *




That sounds cool.  You can set up underwater recovery missions, and archeology guilds.


----------



## drowdude

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Never seen one but  I frequent the club all the the time. *





.......................


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, that is very important.  Thanks for reminding me. *




Anytime


----------



## trentonjoe

Police Academy 2


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ....................... *




You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Police Academy 2 *




We know


----------



## drowdude

Speak for yourself... I thought he was serious


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Speak for yourself... I thought he was serious
> 
> 
> *




Well, we are aware of the movie, it still doesn't prove if he is serious or not.


----------



## trentonjoe

Does it matter?


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Does it matter? *




Of course not.  We're just having fun.  Wasn't supposed to be taken seriously.  Sorry if it came out wrong.


----------



## las

Heres the link you will find that ther is more info on that guy of mine.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20252

As well as his band.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As well as his band. *




Dude, we're getting the band back together


----------



## las

Yes and plus I have some places that can be used


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course not.  We're just having fun.  Wasn't supposed to be taken seriously.  Sorry if it came out wrong.    *




I was mostly kidding.

The Blue Oyster is my favorite joke bar.


----------



## Crothian

The toning down of Shark World

I think from here on out we should have nothing CR 20+.  There will be a few exceptions, but for the most part I think we have the high powered creatures part covered really well.  Now we need to actually put into play things people can actually use.


----------



## trentonjoe

I totally agree.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I totally agree. *




If I had thought this little project would actual take off, I would have started differently. Ah, well, at least we can nip it in the bud now.


----------



## las

By the way I have to things to say.
One what do you think of what I have done.
Two the last one that will be level 20+ will be the emperor of Wuha hell be level 30. the rest will be 20-. Even then the emeperor might not have his stats made gust his level will be put down.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *By the way I have to things to say.
> One what do you think of what I have done.
> Two the last one that will be level 20+ will be the emperor of Wuha hell be level 30. the rest will be 20-. Even then the emeperor might not have his stats made gust his level will be put down. *




What's you've done is fine.  I just contunueally stress the need for detail over stats.


----------



## las

What do you think sould I finish his crew or start on Wuha or start on the Ghost islands.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *One what do you think of what I have done.
> *






I am willing to bet the pirates Magic item gp value is too high.  I'd do the numbers again.


----------



## Crothian

Shark World has a theme song: Wet Dream by Kip Addotta 

Lyrics can be found here:

http://www.getlyrics.com/lyrics.php...otta&Album=Best+Of+Dr.+Demento&Song=Wet+Dream

And, yes it is silly.


----------



## las

the price mod in Gp is 2,420,000 while if it was only a +5 the same thing it would be 2,000,000.  Plus his weapon was made before the fall not after.

And agen

Should I finish his crew or start on Wuha islands or start on the Ghost islands.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *the price mod in Gp is 2,420,000 while if it was only a +5 the same thing it would be 2,000,000.  Plus his weapon was made before the fall not after.
> 
> *




I dont understand. 

 How much should a 25th level character have?

How much does this guys have?

WHy does it make a difference when his sword was made?  It is a +11 weapon right?


----------



## las

Yes it is a +11 weapon one of a kind in this world any one would kill for it. Plus he found the thing in a ship reck as well one day after he sunk a ship. The reck was not his own. 

Plus will somone ancer my questin.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *Yes it is a +11 weapon one of a kind in this world any one would kill for it. *




That could be a real issue for him!!!

WHat about the other answers?


----------



## las

If he was not un npc he staring at level 25 he would not have that weapon. As a mater of fack he would not have thos magic items ether.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *If he was not un npc he staring at level 25 he would not have that weapon. As a mater of fack he would not have thos magic items ether. *




I would reccommend toning him down a bit then.  He seems awfully good for a pirate captain.

Magic leather
a cool sabre or maybee even a hook
ring of water breathing

that type of stuff.

a 25th level NPC can just take over whatever the hell they want.


----------



## las

Not realy 20th level char would kill him think of the plote in that.


----------



## Carnifex

2 things: Firstly, since I'm a lazy sod and cant be bothered to hunt through the early part of the thread again, ca someone repost the general info on the deific beings?

Second, on las's pirate guy; at 25th level he's going to be a hell of a lot more than just a pirate. I mean to get to 25th level you have to *do* stuff, just raiding ships and killing low-level sailors and passengers simply isn't going to get you the XP for it.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *Not realy 20th level char would kill him think of the plote in that. *





I looked again, 10 3 levels clerics form a distance would kill him.  Hold person, hold person, held person, Hold person, hold person, held person, Hold person, hold person, held person, Hold person, hold person, held person, Hold person, hold person, held person, Hold person, hold person, held person,  or so.

However, I think our nonsemiunpsuedodivine ( or just nondivine) characters should be in the 15 range.  

That leaves some room for the PC to flourish.


----------



## las

That would mean ill haft to remake him agen for the third time. But I was hoping to begin work on Wuha islands or the ghost islands.


----------



## Carnifex

It probably is best to bring him down in levels. OF the high-level characters I've done so far, the highest are the very old sea elven wizard of the Courts of Justice who's 15th level, and the High Auramancer of Skirricane who's 16th level. Gives the PC's room to become big hitters themselves.


----------



## las

I can redus him by 5 level. I think that will work. But thats alot of work.


----------



## Carnifex

I'd definitely reduce him to at highest 20th, and again, I'd ask you - how'd he get so much XP? I mean really, I can see a normal high-level pirate lord maybe making 15th level - so what's he been doing to get all this XP?


----------



## las

Attacking Wuha that what he gust raid ships he after a big goverment. Hes ben fighting them since he started.


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *2 things: Firstly, since I'm a lazy sod and cant be bothered to hunt through the early part of the thread again, ca someone repost the general info on the deific beings?
> *




This is the history of Shark World as it is.  It does not mention the Elven goddess becasue Drowdude is creating her and I don't know how she fits in just yet.  There are some othe pieces of History that aren't included, like the Water Elkemtnal killing the shark and having him be spontaniously raised for unkown reasons.  Unfortunately a lot of the detail is in my head, and I'm slow to get it to paper.  

Shark World

	Shark World is not very well known among the travelers of the planes.  It’s a bit on the hostile side and the large amounts of water make for a more difficult time visiting.  Of course Shark World is actually called Paltas by the few scholars who actually remember the real name of this place.  Paltas was the all being that watched over this world.  However, about five thousand years ago he and many of the other gods sacrificed themselves to protect the world from three large celestial objects that crashed into the planet.  The gods were not able to stop the collisions, but they made it so that afterwards life could continue.  Of all the gods only four lived.  Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life is the most powerful of them.  She was always one of the more popular gods, and now she is worshiped more then almost all the others combined.  The second most worshiped is Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries.  Without him civilization would have fallen after the asteroids hit.  Then there is Philas.  She is well known among the land dwellers, as she is goddess of fire and combat.  The gained powers from the fiery crash of the asteroids and have been trying to increase that even more ever since.  Lastly is Veltras, god of treachery, betrayal, and death.  He is not so much worshiped as feared.  Many of his followers left him in hopes that he would be killed in protecting the planet.  He lived and they have been fearful for their lives ever since.  

	With only four gods remaining it has left open a room for mortals to fill.  Four such creatures have.  Each believes in their own power and sometimes they even disobey the gods.  The most powerful of these is a Water Elemental from the Elemental Plane of Water.  It is unlike its brother in that it actually believes in good and strives to improve the lives of lesser creatures.  Next is a great Leviathan.  He is a force of good and swims through the oceans helping whomever he comes across.  Then there is a great Kraken who has enslaved as many races as he can.  Lastly is a giant shark who is most revered by the Sahuagin, but many races have swam to his banner.

	In the old days the elves were the most numerous on the land as in the waters.  They had great underwater cities that were linked to the land so all the many types of elves could be welcomed.  There were dwarves, but they were slowly dieing out.  The few large islands were heavily contended with goblins, kobolds, and gnomes.  These four groups fought constantly on the land in great armadas.  The elves tried to protect their own lands and intervene for peace.  The humans were recovering from a great war with the merfolk over a vast fishing area.  Neither group was able to do anything but survive.  Of all the underwater races, the Sahuagin was the largest and most feared.  

	Then the three lights appeared in the sky.  Three very large rocks flying through space at unfathomable speeds.  One was of solid ice, the other two of stone.  The gods tried to stop them and most died.  In the centuries afterwards everything changed.  Of all the species of elves only two survived.  The sea elves were able to protect a few of their cities and the land elves become creatures who lived in the icy north.  They hollowed out glaciers and lived in cities of ice.  

	The dwarves managed to take control of many of the once tropical islands.  They had to exterminate the gnomes, kobolds, and goblins to do it.  Now they live on heavily fortified islands dreading their reliance on the oceans to survive.  The humans were doing bad when the rocks hit, but managed to live on some of the most remote islands.  They live in basic huts and survive mostly off of fishing in shallow waters.  They have been venturing out into the depths on ships, but many of those ships vanish to the many dangers.  

	Underwater the Sahuagin now hold the advantage of numbers.  However, many of them have taken to the side of good, as they are now a divided people serving the Shark most, but their numbers are found serving the other three great rulers as well.

	Even over a few thousands years the three meteors still play a very big part of shaping the daily world.  For these great rocks were not destroyed or burned up.  Each still exists and affects the area around it.  The ball of ice has frozen all the water around it for a hundred miles.  Many of the elves are living on this great ball of ice, but even they cannot bear the cold of going to near where the asteroid is.  One of the rocks is lying at the bottom of the largest ocean.  It has odd effects on the creatures that come to near, mutating them into things to be feared by all.  The last one is in the Soup.  An area that the water has become thick and moves in an unnatural way.  No one knows what lies in there.


----------



## las

Ill work on Wuha and the ghost islands and worry about the pirat guy later we need thos places.


----------



## Carnifex

Thanks Crothian - that was really useful  It's given me some more ideas to build on...


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Thanks Crothian - that was really useful  It's given me some more ideas to build on... *




Glad to help.  It's a work in progress, but it does seem to lay a good foundation.

He Who Eats has been updated and it's all in the fiorst post of his thread.  I included more history as well and finisihng his class levels.  He will eventually become a Divine Rank creature.  I think since he's the oldest, and the only one to die and be raised he will have the highest DR at about 5.  The true gods will of course be much higher.


----------



## trentonjoe

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *2 things: Firstly, since I'm a lazy sod and cant be bothered to hunt through the early part of the thread again, ca someone repost the general info on the deific beings?
> 
> *




Hey did you add a 5th god?
  The elf girl?

ANd is Gildas worshipped by many different races?


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey did you add a 5th god?
> The elf girl?
> 
> ANd is Gildas worshipped by many different races? *




Yes, Drowdude is doing the Elven girl god.  

All the gods are worshiped by many different races.  You'll see different races worshiping different aspects of a god, but it is the same god.


----------



## trentonjoe

gotcha, 

 I am almost done with the Wave Raider tribe


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *gotcha,
> 
> I am almost done with the Wave Raider tribe *




Cool, I'm revamping the Water Elemental


----------



## kaboom

Although it may be to late for someone new to contribute to this world, if you'll accept it here's my contribution, a dwarven city bound with chains stronger that metal, yet lighter than air.

Dunsrel- Lost city of the dwarves


----------



## Crothian

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Although it may be to late for someone new to contribute to this world, if you'll accept it here's my contribution, a dwarven city bound with chains stronger that metal, yet lighter than air.
> *




Everybody's welcome to add to Shark World of course.


----------



## trentonjoe

wow, great addition!

 I hope there is more to come!


----------



## Crothian

THe Dwarves of Shark World can be found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20346


----------



## Tonguez

What about Rust?  

Okay I've been thinking, what with all this talk of dwarfses and iron - what about rust?

I'm not a Chemist but do not the iron and salt water don't go too well together - and so Iron would quickly become obsolete as rust turned everything to dust.

So perhaps we do need an alternative to iron. And I still think shark teeth and ironwood is the way to go!!!


----------



## Carnifex

Crothjian - any comments on the additional information I added to the Courts of Justice thread?

I'm away at my girlfriends place for a few days - I have internet access but I'm not going to be able to write up anything until I get back on Wednesday. Stuff I'm currently working on:

Darkshore and environs

A race of under-sea illithid-kin more like octopuses

The Stormlanders - a race of air genasi, the remnants of one of the old civilisations now hemmed in on a few small islands.

The Pyrelands, a highly volcanic area of shallow sea.

And lots of other ideas as well of course, but they'll have to wait


----------



## kaboom

Since Crothian liked my last creation, here's another:

The Dark School


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Crothjian - any comments on the additional information I added to the Courts of Justice thread?
> 
> I'm away at my girlfriends place for a few days - I have internet access but I'm not going to be able to write up anything until I get back on Wednesday. Stuff I'm currently working on:
> 
> Darkshore and environs
> 
> A race of under-sea illithid-kin more like octopuses
> 
> The Stormlanders - a race of air genasi, the remnants of one of the old civilisations now hemmed in on a few small islands.
> 
> The Pyrelands, a highly volcanic area of shallow sea.
> 
> And lots of other ideas as well of course, but they'll have to wait  *




I'll take a look at it.  My times really going to be pressed soon as I am moving in a few days.  You've got some good ideas here, I'm looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, we seem to have a working map (Thanks TJ).  THis should help as we start placing places.  

I think another thing we might try to do is offer a few adventure hooks with each offering.  It's always nice to see how the author envisions something to be used.


----------



## las

For those that need the news on this heres the link.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20329


----------



## Crothian

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *What about Rust?
> 
> Okay I've been thinking, what with all this talk of dwarfses and iron - what about rust?
> 
> I'm not a Chemist but do not the iron and salt water don't go too well together - and so Iron would quickly become obsolete as rust turned everything to dust.
> 
> So perhaps we do need an alternative to iron. And I still think shark teeth and ironwood is the way to go!!! *




I see a two pronged solution.  First, we have alternate materials.  Second, we have the dwarves learn a way through alchemy to make rust proof iron.  Th e rust proof iren will be quite expensive and difficult to work with.


----------



## XCorvis

I can't believe I read the whole thing.


Um, yeah. So this sounds pretty cool. I had a few ideas I thought I'd toss out:

1.  There's a lot of sky on an ocean world.  Creatures will live in it. Maybe some gigantic lighter-than-air jellyfish that serve as floating islands for birds (on top) and insects (on the bottom). Flying fish that _really_ fly, that kind of thing. 

2. Rocs that never land and only use their feet for catching prey (sharks, dolphins, anything near the surface) and for holding their eggs.

3. Weather mages, elementalists. Ice magi.

4. A flying castle/island that survived the disaster and is now home to a wizardly organization of elemental mages.

5. A floating city under the sea. A giant stone sphere, 1 mile in diameter has been hollowed out by dwarves (derro, or maybe gnomes) and serves as their transportation/protection. The inhabitants are hydrophobic (not rabies, they hate water) and wear diving suits if they need to go out. The city has an advanced magic or mechanical balast system that lets them change depth, but mostly they float along with the current. In hostile territory, the stone shell protects them. They are xenophobic and raid, but only when they can't scavenge from the lost cities.

6.  Metal weapons and materials are rare due to hostile conditions. The alternate types could be:
Bone/horn/tooth (-1 att/dmg, low hardness/hp, brittle)
Wood (-1 dmg, slightly better hardness/hp)
Stone/Glass (low hardness/hp, brittle)
Soft but corrosion resistant metals, like bronze, silver, copper, etc. (-1 att/dmg, low hardness but good hp)
Iron/steel is rare but functions normally. Some weapons could be made out of alternate materials without penalty (crossbows are mostly wood, the steel bits could easily be replaced with others). 
Sundering weapons just got even more useful...
Anyone remember Dark Sun? (check out http://www.athas.org ) The same would need to be done for armor.

7. Spell versions of Oil of Timelessness and other similar spells to resist corrosion. Also, more spells like ironwood that enhance a weaker material.

8. A cheap, easy water-breathing and swimming spell that should be common among all non-aquatic spellcasters. (Life will be very difficult for PCs without one.)

Comments?

Is there a website for this stuff yet? It would be nice to have a single place where all the info is compiled. Searching through threads is slow and annyoing...


----------



## Tonguez

XCorvis said:
			
		

> *5. A floating city under the sea. A giant stone sphere, 1 mile in diameter has been hollowed out by dwarves (derro, or maybe gnomes) and serves as their transportation/protection. The inhabitants are hydrophobic (not rabies, they hate water) and wear diving suits if they need to go out. The city has an advanced magic or mechanical balast system that lets them change depth, but mostly they float along with the current. In hostile territory, the stone shell protects them. They are xenophobic and raid, but only when they can't scavenge from the lost cities.
> *





See this above (Histroy section)



> _Originally posted by Crothian_*The dwarves managed to take control of many of the once tropical islands. They had to exterminate the gnomes, kobolds, and goblins to do it.*




However your idea of a submarine city controlled by the uneasy alliance of gnomes and goblins (and gnomblin halfbreeds) who hate dwarves and only wish to seek final vegeance provides a good plothook and a chance to do a SeaQuest DSV or Capt Nemo type scenario.

Harpoon using Goblins in diving suits and gnomes with small sleek persoanl submarine attackpods cool!


----------



## XCorvis

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *See this above (Histroy section)
> 
> 
> However your idea of a submarine city controlled by the uneasy alliance of gnomes and goblins (and gnomblin halfbreeds) who hate dwarves and only wish to seek final vegeance provides a good plothook and a chance to do a SeaQuest DSV or Capt Nemo type scenario.
> 
> Harpoon using Goblins in diving suits and gnomes with small sleek persoanl submarine attackpods cool! *




I didn't see anything about a floating city in the previous posts, but I did see reference to an undersea (as in "bottom-of") city of mutant dwarf miners. But yeah, whatever. I'm not too interested in doing writeups, so if other people want to change stuff and run with it, fine by me.


----------



## Crothian

XCorvis said:
			
		

> *I can't believe I read the whole thing.
> *




That is something.  I've gone back and reread it a few times to get ideas that I've forgotten.  This is not the most organized of projects.



> *
> Um, yeah. So this sounds pretty cool. I had a few ideas I thought I'd toss out:
> 
> 1.  There's a lot of sky on an ocean world.  Creatures will live in it. Maybe some gigantic lighter-than-air jellyfish that serve as floating islands for birds (on top) and insects (on the bottom). Flying fish that really fly, that kind of thing.
> *




Those are some cool ideas, consider them borrowed.



> *
> 2. Rocs that never land and only use their feet for catching prey (sharks, dolphins, anything near the surface) and for holding their eggs.
> *




Albotross Rocs basically.  I have thought of using albatrosses as a version of the homing pigion, but not in increasing them in size.  That could have some interesting ideas and effects.  Again, consider it borrowed.



> *
> 3. Weather mages, elementalists. Ice magi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards these types over wizards.  As has been brought up spell books and water (especially writing underwater) don't mix well.  I'm thinking of either using version from someone else or creating alt Sorcerers that fill this role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. A flying castle/island that survived the disaster and is now home to a wizardly organization of elemental mages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a flying thing already.  I forget who wrote it and where it is, but it's a large makesift city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. A floating city under the sea. A giant stone sphere, 1 mile in diameter has been hollowed out by dwarves (derro, or maybe gnomes) and serves as their transportation/protection. The inhabitants are hydrophobic (not rabies, they hate water) and wear diving suits if they need to go out. The city has an advanced magic or mechanical balast system that lets them change depth, but mostly they float along with the current. In hostile territory, the stone shell protects them. They are xenophobic and raid, but only when they can't scavenge from the lost cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could work for the dwarves.  We've limited the number of races (even thought some people seem to want to bring many in).  Nice idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Metal weapons and materials are rare due to hostile conditions. The alternate types could be:
> Bone/horn/tooth (-1 att/dmg, low hardness/hp, brittle)
> Wood (-1 dmg, slightly better hardness/hp)
> Stone/Glass (low hardness/hp, brittle)
> Soft but corrosion resistant metals, like bronze, silver, copper, etc. (-1 att/dmg, low hardness but good hp)
> Iron/steel is rare but functions normally. Some weapons could be made out of alternate materials without penalty (crossbows are mostly wood, the steel bits could easily be replaced with others).
> Sundering weapons just got even more useful...
> Anyone remember Dark Sun? (check out http://www.athas.org ) The same would need to be done for armor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I or someone really needs to go through the different types of materials.  Thanks for this, you've mentioned some I hadn't thought of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Spell versions of Oil of Timelessness and other similar spells to resist corrosion. Also, more spells like ironwood that enhance a weaker material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does need done.  I like the oil of timelessness and making varied spells based off of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. A cheap, easy water-breathing and swimming spell that should be common among all non-aquatic spellcasters. (Life will be very difficult for PCs without one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again good ideas.  I was thinking of a natural plant or something that allows people to breathe water.  But having simple spells do this is also good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> Is there a website for this stuff yet? It would be nice to have a single place where all the info is compiled. Searching through threads is slow and annyoing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no single place to find all this stuff (except my hard drive and right now it's closed to the public.  I have no experience doing a webpage, so it won't be me doing this.  If someone wants to volenteer I'm willing to consider the option.  Even though this is a group project, I feel it is my baby and I'd like this to be as proffesional as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drowdude

*sniff* Piratecat closed the long thread thread 

Were soooooo close to a 1000 too... just isnt fair


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> **sniff* Piratecat closed the long thread thread
> 
> Were soooooo close to a 1000 too... just isnt fair  *




We new it was going to happen.  At least we didn't get reprimanded  for it.


----------



## las

For thos that give a Wuha, Wuha has ben updated.


----------



## Crothian

I'm not sure that bumping everything is really needed.  Some of the topics have run their course and we don't need to clog down the boards with our stuff.


----------



## las

Im still making things for mine. But  Crothian some things have.


----------



## drowdude

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure that bumping everything is really needed.  Some of the topics have run their course and we don't need to clog down the boards with our stuff. *




Go, look at House Rules, Plots N Places, & the Rogue's Gallery! 

It's a one-time thing... I just wanted to get all of the threads clustered together so that I could see just how insane the number of threads has become 

That and I am exceedingly tired and bored at the moment 

There were actually a few threads that I hadnt even noticed until I went looking for SW threads to bump...


----------



## drowdude

24 seperate threads dedicated to Shark World... (25 if you count the one Las said to let die about PrCs)...


----------



## trentonjoe

Posting issue:

Tonight, as in the bnext 4 hours, I plan to finish the whlabone tribe and my new project, boats of the northern islands.  

What forum should I post the boats in?

Also, I am hoping to finish the giant intelligent talking clam oracle creature.  Check for that in the Creature catalog.


----------



## las

trentonjoe what do you think of my updated Wuha islands. There still not done but will they every be no.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Posting issue:
> 
> Tonight, as in the bnext 4 hours, I plan to finish the whlabone tribe and my new project, boats of the northern islands.
> 
> What forum should I post the boats in?
> 
> Also, I am hoping to finish the giant intelligent talking clam oracle creature.  Check for that in the Creature catalog. *




Are you using set rules from one of the supplements to create boats or are you just describing the boats and not having actual stats for them?  

If you create a boat with stats, I think House Rules is the best bet, if not then Plots and Places.  

When you or anyone creates some thing new it'd be nice to post a link to it from this thread.  

I look forward to the Clam Oracle, that sounds like it should be good.


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I look forward to the Clam Oracle, that sounds like it should be good. *




Here is the race of sentient clams:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20605

I would read this first.

Wide Mouth the oracle is here:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20607

Here is Whale Bone tribe and island:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20600

Trenton Joe is tired.  He has been writing for 4 hours.  He will work on the boats tomorrow.  And yes they will have rules.  Not complex but at least sizes and descriptions.  Very tired.


----------



## Crothian

Good job TJ, you earned the rest of the night off.  Tommorrow, however, I want another 4 hours


----------



## las

Crothian I make all my stuff when I get up in the mourning I find I can get things done.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Crothian I make all my stuff when I get up in the mourning I find I can get things done. *




We are not on a tight schedule.  Take your time and do it right.


----------



## las

Have you sean the new stuff I added.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, from here on out (and it's retroactive so since we started) everyone is rresponsible for keeping their own creation.  My computers SOL and I think I'm going to be taking out back and shooting it, put it out of it's misery.  I know all the stuff is on the message boards, but at some point I really want to get this organized and situated.  

Also, at some point I'm going to be off the net for about a week or so.  I'm moving thursday and that will take a while.  THis weekend is vacation in Pittsburgh.  So, who knows when I'll actually take this computer down and get a new on set up with net access at the new place.


----------



## Carnifex

XCorvis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1.  There's a lot of sky on an ocean world.  Creatures will live in it. Maybe some gigantic lighter-than-air jellyfish that serve as floating islands for birds (on top) and insects (on the bottom). Flying fish that really fly, that kind of thing. *
> 
> The idea of there being a lot of sky to make use of is something I've tried to address in the Skirricane thread.*
> 
> 3. Weather mages, elementalists. Ice magi.
> 
> *Again, something I've touched in the Skirricane thread with the city's Auramancers.*
> 
> 4. A flying castle/island that survived the disaster and is now home to a wizardly organization of elemental mages.*
> 
> This is what the Skirricane thread is in fact all about  Check it out - in fact I'd recommend to read all the sub-threads on the board to get an overall view of what's been done so far.*
> 
> *


----------



## drowdude

Just as a FYI, I updated the Leviathan.... I am terribly sleepy right now... so I am going to be.......*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## trentonjoe

Maybe we should make a thread that is a table of contents for all the links?  

I am not going to do it now but maybe later.


----------



## trentonjoe

Maybe we should make a thread that is a table of contents for all the links?  

I am not going to do it now but maybe later.


----------



## las

Good idea I was going to do it in maby three days any way. But as a new thread with all the links.


----------



## trentonjoe

las said:
			
		

> *Good idea I was going to do it in maby three days any way. But as a new thread with all the links. *




YOu've got a new job!


----------



## las

I hope to have an interview betwen 2and4 today.


----------



## trentonjoe

I am going to play test Shark World with my gaming group starting in September.  I am very excited.

The initial adventure will involve them in the northern islands I created.  I also have them meeting the Kobold Alchemists Carnifiex created.  When I have finished the module I will post it.


----------



## las

Me and my group are all redy there runing around in Wuha. Were still recovering from are intrence. They where on a plain and it was being desctryed so they got to shark world.


----------



## Carnifex

Trentonjoe - I'll be adding a little more material to the kobold's thread fairly soon I think, so there'll be more material for your game  Thanks for the map, btw.

It's great to think that this project is already being put to good use by people


----------



## Crothian

*Asgard?*

What do you guys think of getting some of this stuff published in Asgard?  I have no idea if it's the type of stuff they want and I'm not saying we go for the current issue deadline.  But perhaps the next one we can get some of this stuff plus a good general write up of the whole thing.


----------



## trentonjoe

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Trentonjoe - I'll be adding a little more material to the kobold's thread fairly soon I think, so there'll be more material for your game  Thanks for the map, btw.
> 
> It's great to think that this project is already being put to good use by people  *




Rockin!  The premise behind meeting the kobolds will be that they will need some alchemical stuff.   I can't wait to roleplay a kobold bartering.

"Yeah, drink a pint of this.  Wait take two, you might vomit up the first pint!"


----------



## trentonjoe

*Re: Asgard?*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *What do you guys think of getting some of this stuff published in Asgard?  I have no idea if it's the type of stuff they want and I'm not saying we go for the current issue deadline.  But perhaps the next one we can get some of this stuff plus a good general write up of the whole thing. *





I think that is a swell idea.  I have always wanted to see my name in bright lights.


----------



## Carnifex

Ooh, Asgard, now there's an idea!

I'll be posting up some more stuff in a few hours, that is if Age of Wonders 2 doesn't distract me again


----------



## las

Heres the shark world nezumi.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20903


----------



## Aeolius

I just got back from a week in the Bahamas, at the Atlantis resort.  

   With luck, I will be posting a new Chapter in my undersea message-based game, revising some of the BPAA pages, switching to a new message-board system, adding stats to a beastie or three, and adding to the campaign background - all within the next week. 

   Granted, I have 2 kids starting school (3rd grade and preschool) within the next 2 weeks and will be hosting a foreign exchange student from Brazil, who will be attending high school. On Monday, I'm getting a toucanet.

   Needless to say, the schedule is a tad hectic.   

   Hopefully, within the next month, all of us who currently run or wish to run aquatic campaigns will be able to link our sites together, to create an invaluable resource for the subject.


----------



## las

At least those of use with sites that is.


----------



## Crothian

*Post 6000!!!*

This is number 6000 for me.  I'm leaving for Pitsburgh and will be back to see all the great work on Shark World on Sunday.  

There is a thread about us in Meta.  Please check it out and express your opinion on it.  

Have a great weekend guys, I'm now turning my computer off and having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## trentonjoe

Sorry I have been less active these past 5 days but it is HS football season.  Practice is form 7 to 7.  Makes Trenton Joe very tired.


However, here is some new armor I made:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21347

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *Sorry I have been less active these past 5 days but it is HS football season.  Practice is form 7 to 7.  Makes Trenton Joe very tired.
> *




Do you play or coach?


----------



## trentonjoe

I coach.  I assure you I can vote


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I coach.  I assure you I can vote  *




That's cool.  It's just on the message boards it's really hard to estimate ages of people.


----------



## Carnifex

You should see some more stuff from me before too long - the Pyrelands and more Kobold Hulk details. I'm holding off doing Darkshore just yet - I've got some ideas for it floating around in my head but I just want to let them solidify further before I write it up.


----------



## las

I have posted my first material. Here it is.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21402


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's cool.  It's just on the message boards it's really hard to estimate ages of people.   *




TrentonJoe- Human Male 25. 
Ht: 6'
Weight: 200 lbs.
Profession: Teacher
Other Notables: Awfully darn good looking.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> TrentonJoe- Human Male 25.
> Ht: 6'
> Weight: 200 lbs.
> Profession: Teacher
> Other Notables: Awfully darn good looking. *




And it seems you are also humble.


----------



## Tonguez

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And it seems you are also humble.   *




Like me I'm the MOSt humble person in the world


Anyway posted a Stat Block for the AquaSphere (Collosal Construct with a Psychoactive Skin) can you please have a look and make comments...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=321421#post321421


----------



## Crothian

Okay, after moving and getting things in order at the new and old place I finally have time to get back to this.  We've got a number of places and creatures defined.   My next project is going to be the five gods.  Drowdude has requested the elven female god, I'm going to start with the god of travel/trading whatever his name is.


----------



## Yellow Sign

Hello, 
  I have been reading some of the posts for Shark World and it looks great. Its got a life of its own. Ok here is my 2 cents. You have all this water but what about the sky above. Do you have giant sea birds? A winged race who live is cloud cities that treat the sea below as its dinner plate. Possible a bird like race that spends 99% of its time in the air. Who steal weapons and stuff from the surface dwellers.


----------



## Crothian

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Hello,
> I have been reading some of the posts for Shark World and it looks great. Its got a life of its own. Ok here is my 2 cents. You have all this water but what about the sky above. Do you have giant sea birds? A winged race who live is cloud cities that treat the sea below as its dinner plate. Possible a bird like race that spends 99% of its time in the air. Who steal weapons and stuff from the surface dwellers. *




WElcome and I'm glad you are enjoying this.  I've got a few ideas for large birds that have't been written up yet.  There is one flying city and I think that will be it.  We are trying to concentrate on the water more then the sky.


----------



## Carnifex

I've just added more info to the Kobold Hulk thread, and posted a new location; the Pyrelands.


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *I've just added more info to the Kobold Hulk thread, and posted a new location; the Pyrelands. *




Good job on both on these.


----------



## trentonjoe

Yeah both are great!!!


On another topic, sometime this weekend  I am gonna try to compile all the locations we have here, add them to the map, create smaller more detailed maps, and create that 30 page Shark World file we want.


Keep bugging me about it.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, if you're going to complie this all, then I need to get a better front story written.


----------



## las

I just got my knew dragon mag so some time tomarow ill be posting my honer points for samurai of wuha and a few other things. Trent keep going at it theres always more to come .


----------



## las

Croth can you tell me what gods we have a breaf def and im sorry about that hotmail post.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Croth can you tell me what gods we have a breaf def and im sorry about that hotmail post. *




Look for it later this week.  I'm finally moved in and doing my last bit of organizations here.  

I have no problems with people e-mailing me, It's just you didn't identfy yourself or what you were talking about.  Granted, your unique typing style did give you away, but still a little information in the e-mail would not hurt.


----------



## las

Youve seen my name now. So how do you think I got the nik name las, law and lary. Some im shore you can see off the bat.

Have you sean the honor point thing from dragon #299 in wuha I have my dif verchen.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Youve seen my name now. So how do you think I got the nik name las, law and lary. Some im shore you can see off the bat.
> 
> Have you sean the honor point thing from dragon #299 in wuha I have my dif verchen. *




I just got that Dragon yesterday, so I read thropugh it a little.  I think you'd really need to redo a lot of the classic chivalry ideals for Shark World though.


----------



## las

Read what I did in wuha its at the bottom all I did was domp two and added one thats it needed for the samurai.


----------



## trentonjoe

Okay I compiled all the ABOVE water stuff.  Basically all the islands.  It is not proofread yet and still in the infant stages.  BUt this is what I did.

I divided the the world into three sections (for now):

THe Southwest: Which is Las's Wuha Islands.  I included Kaboom's  Dunsrel (the lost city of Dwarves) in those islands because it seemed to make sense.

The South East:  This is Tonguez's South Sea Islands and Carnifex's Pyre Islands.  They seemed to fit well together so I thought we could attach the Pyre Islands to one of the edges of the South Sea Chain.

The North:

I included the Stormlands  with my Artic Elf island, Whale bone Island,  and Wave Raider Island.

It will take some time but I will proof read all the work.  If anyone wants a copy at any point let me know .  I'll email it.  It is currently 22 pages single spaced.


If I did something thatdoesn't seem right let me know.  I am not trying to become a dictator here I am just trying to get it cleaned up.


----------



## trentonjoe

Here it is.  This is the beta version so beware!


----------



## Crothian

Thanks for doing that.  I hope to have a good intro/overview done sometime tommorrow.


----------



## las

Go on redo how mines done trentonjoe it realy needs it.


----------



## las

Im updateing Wuha and added some new things. Like new spells.


----------



## drowdude

Just wanted to apologize for falling out of the loop recently. I have been too busy with other stuff to really even stop in at the boards as often as I would like.

After next week I should be able to devote some time to get my Shark-World projects posted up.


----------



## Crothian

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Just wanted to apologize for falling out of the loop recently. I have been too busy with other stuff to really even stop in at the boards as often as I would like.
> 
> After next week I should be able to devote some time to get my Shark-World projects posted up. *




Don't worry about it.  I too, have had little time to do anything.  I get to post from work, but don't have any time to actually sit down and thing of things.  My move is over, but I'm starting a new campaign Friday.  So, I hope to have more time after the Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## las

Every body what do you think of what has ben done with Wuha as of the moment. I think its starting to look the way I whant it.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio has offered to host Shark World.  So, this week I'm going to be going through a lot of stuff and getting it organized.  If you have stuff that you would like to be apart of Shark World, please try to fix the spelling and gramnmer errors (if any) and make your contribution the best it can be.


----------



## Crothian

Also, any questions or concerns that you might not want to voice in public you can e-mail me.  I just changed my e-mail, so if you have an old one of mine be warned it no longer works.


----------



## Aeolius

For those interested in undersea campaigns, I have posted Chapter 95 of "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq". My website will be undergoing some changes, soon, to be of better use to those running undersea D&D games. I will also be opening new forums, for the subject.

   (yes, life has been busy, of late)


----------



## trentonjoe

I am hoping to proofread the geography section tonight.  

What is Mr. Aeolious's webpage address?


----------



## Aeolius

you can see the old pages, regarding my undersea campaign, at:

http://www.lobi.com/campaigns/bpaa

though some links are down, and many pages will be updated, this weekend.


----------



## Horacio

I've just finished the main thread. The 525 posts. I discovered this thread when Crothian spoke about it in a postcount bumping thread last week 

I like a lot the project. 

As Crothian said, I'll be hosting Shark World. In fact, I've just created http://sharkworld.drowstar.com (drowstar.com is my site for side projects, my main project is www.planewalker-es.com ). 

Since I have not tto much spare time, I'll be doing a site simple but clear. I mean, plain html or simple PHP, user friendly (no frames, no bright backgrounds, no red text on yellow background...) and functional. When I'll find more time, I'll upgrade it, if interest remain.

So please, any suggerences or comments, here


----------



## Crothian

How's this idea for bringing this all together.  I have an NPC elf named Blyden Flynn.  He's a historian explorer.  What if soime of Shark World was presented from his view?  I know it's not original, but it might be a good way cement some of these ideas together.


----------



## las

And then there is my guy Thotin Wu (Hes a Wu Jen) as anther one as the same perpose.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *And then there is my guy Thotin Wu (Hes a Wu Jen) as anther one as the same perpose. *




Perhaps.  But everything by the same NPC needs to be written by the same person to keep the wrtiting style the same.


----------



## las

Dont think I dont know that (hes going to go agenst 20 psi gards so he has is 9th level wu jen job to do).


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *How's this idea for bringing this all together.  I have an NPC elf named Blyden Flynn.  He's a historian explorer.  What if soime of Shark World was presented from his view?  I know it's not original, but it might be a good way cement some of these ideas together. *




I like the idea!


----------



## las

Croth if your out there we need to finish with the how the year will go.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Croth if your out there we need to finish with the how the year will go. *




Well, you can do whatever you want.  Many cultures do have different callendars.  I'm going to use my suggested 365 day, 5 month, 15 hollidays one


----------



## las

Ill use yours gust differnt name will be there most likely.


----------



## Carnifex

Horacio - any idea when you'll get all the Shark World stuff up and running on your website? I may well write some more at some point, but I'd like to see what we've already done preserved for the time being


----------



## Horacio

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Horacio - any idea when you'll get all the Shark World stuff up and running on your website? I may well write some more at some point, but I'd like to see what we've already done preserved for the time being  *




I wait the edited version that Crothian is prepared. As soon as he send me it, I'll put up the site. O.K., maybe three days later, but not much more


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wait the edited version that Crothian is prepared. As soon as he send me it, I'll put up the site. O.K., maybe three days later, but not much more  *




I think I'm just going to let Shark world swim with the fishes (die).  The interest has greatly dropped off.  I wasn't going to say anything since no one has posted anything about it for well over a week.  

But, if people still want to have this projuect carry on, I have no problems with that.  But for me actions speak louder then words, and no action on Shark World for so long just screamed no interest to me.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I'm just going to let Shark world swim with the fishes (die).  The interest has greatly dropped off.  I wasn't going to say anything since no one has posted anything about it for well over a week.
> 
> But, if people still want to have this projuect carry on, I have no problems with that.  But for me actions speak louder then words, and no action on Shark World for so long just screamed no interest to me. *




Me, I'm interested. I have a bunch of webspace prepared, wanting to be filled with sharks... but I cannot do anything until you send me the edited version


----------



## las

Dont let this thing die. It needs to live.


----------



## Aeolius

Last week, I posted Chapter 96 of "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq"; my undersea 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game. I am taking this week off, mourning the loss of two of my cats.

   When Chapter 100 rolls around, I hope to have my website revisions in place. 

   Yesterday, I got the 3e Monster Manual 2. It was nice to see the return of the morkoth, ixitxachitl, and sirene, as well as the kopru and leviathan. Water weirds were completely rewritten; more in line with the Greek fates, from which the word derives. The topaz dragon made it from the PsiHB web-enhancement into the MM2 and the legendary shark is reprinted from MotW. Ocean giants and ocean striders will inevitably find their way into my campaign, as well. 

   For aquatic inspiration via a virtual aquarium, visit http://www.serenescreen.com.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, Shark World lives on.  Due to further time restrainst and the fact that reviewing books is actually fun, I'm going to be just updating the short intro that I wrote.  Everything else is pretty darn good and needs little extra work.  So, Horacio if you want you can just search for the Shark World threads and copy and Paste them over.  Don't do the Leviathon, the Kraken, the Megaladon, or the Water Elemental found in Rogues Gallery.  Those are going to see a majo update and be redifined as soon as MM2 hits my hands.


----------



## las

Horacio my little place is always in the works but you can change it as I change it so keep sharp.


----------



## las

Heres is the fisrt of my dragons of shark world the rest when I make as I make will be posted here.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24124


----------



## Horacio

Perople, if you want to help me for the website, please, take each one your stuff, pack it as a .zip attachment and e-mail it to me, with a "[SHARK WORLD]" label. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Carnifex

I'll get round to it soon, Horacio


----------



## las

I dont hink I can do that. Sorry. One I dont know how plus I no not hink Im abel to do it. Even if a can get them. If you need help in other ideas tell me. You will need to do wuha sorry.


----------



## trentonjoe

I'll send the geography stuff as well.  I have it all combined I just need to proofread it.

I am excited to say I am starting my first SHark World Campaign in two weeks.


----------



## las

For all that are inrested im starting a game here as well as the one im runing off the wep. If you will like to play heres the link.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23808


----------



## Aeolius

Some interesting shark-related news: Shark Gives “Virgin Birth”

from:  http://www.detroitzoo.org/media/release_pages.asp?ID=250

“ September 19, 2002, Detroit, MI – Some may call it extraordinary, others may call it a miracle, but the Belle Isle Aquarium calls its two new white spotted bamboo sharks special. The shark births aroused curiosity due to the fact that the mother is housed with only one other adult bamboo shark, which is also a female! The mother laid its eggs almost fifteen weeks prior to the incredible hatching in July. The young sharks are doing well and can now be seen on exhibit daily at the Belle Isle Aquarium. 

The female bamboo sharks have laid eggs in the past. This is not unexpected, as many animals will lay infertile eggs even if there is not a male to mate with. Normally the eggs are assumed to be inviable and are discarded. However, this is the first time in the Belle Isle Aquarium’s history that this has happened and only the second time such a phenomenon has occurred at an accredited zoo or aquarium. 

Late last year, a similar event at the Henry Doorly Zoo in Omaha, NE, occurred in which a bonnethead shark gave birth to a baby shark with no male presence. This was the first reported instance which raised suspicions that sharks may be able to reproduce parthenogenetically, that is by virgin birth (the animal has the ability to develop a new egg without fertilization). 

Doug Sweet, Curator of Fishes at the Belle Isle Aquarium states, "We are very excited about these births and eager to learn why this happened. We hope our research will provide new information on the white spotted bamboo shark’s reproduction process ." 

Genetic testing will soon begin on the newly hatched sharks to demonstrate whether or not they are indeed true parthenogenetic sharks, or if another explanation is available. For example, the tests may reveal that the mother could actually be both male and female, thus capable of fertilizing its own eggs. This occurrence is common in invertebrates, such as snails, and some lower vertebrates, such as the mangrove killifish and the goby fish. Another possible explanation could be that the shark was fertilized by a male at a young age. 

White spotted bamboo sharks live in crevices among coral reefs in the south Pacific Ocean. Normally nocturnal, bamboo sharks hide during the day and come out at night to search the reef for small fish, crabs, squid, and octopus to feed on. The shark can live up to 25 years in captivity. 

Though they are true sharks, bamboo sharks are not shaped like the more familiar "requiem" sharks, such as the great white, hammerhead, and tiger sharks. Their average size falls in a range between two to three feet, and their narrow body and flattened heads are adapted to wiggling under and into coral heads and crevices to catch their prey. “


----------



## Carnifex

*realises he hasn't gotten round to it as promised*

Gah. Sorry. I'm going through a bad patch at the moment  mvoing into new rented accomodation is proving hellish...


----------



## Crothian

Carnifex said:
			
		

> **realises he hasn't gotten round to it as promised*
> 
> Gah. Sorry. I'm going through a bad patch at the moment  mvoing into new rented accomodation is proving hellish... *




I understand, I did that last month.  And then because of the move I lost my modem for a little over the week.  Fall is always a busy time for me anyway as all the family birthdays and get togethers are coming up along with the normal holidays.  

Right now Shark World has down shifted to first gear.  No worries and do things when and if you get a chance.


----------



## trentonjoe

My first Shark World Campaign kicks off tonight!

3 ICe Elves (2 rangers and a Paladin)
1 human Diviner 
and a Monte cook Water  Plane Touched barbarian

defend a distant elven island from Yeti attacks.  The Yeti's are smaller, less intelligent, have a tatoo of black wave on their foreheads, and have a unmmeltable ice shard necklace.  Hopefully, the PC's will notice these things and investigate.  Leeding them off the island  and into the world.



I also apologize for being absent the last month.  When football is over in november I'll be back, big time!


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *My first Shark World Campaign kicks off tonight!
> 
> 3 ICe Elves (2 rangers and a Paladin)
> 1 human Diviner
> and a Monte cook Water  Plane Touched barbarian
> 
> defend a distant elven island from Yeti attacks.  The Yeti's are smaller, less intelligent, have a tatoo of black wave on their foreheads, and have a unmmeltable ice shard necklace.  Hopefully, the PC's will notice these things and investigate.  Leeding them off the island  and into the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I also apologize for being absent the last month.  When football is over in november I'll be back, big time! *




Sounds cool, you should write up a story hour for it.


----------



## las

Crothian can you post the complet Ice Elves + the drawfs that where made for sharkworld. That would be a help. Pluse ill post my three sub races of Nezumi thats if you want me to.


----------



## Crothian

Aealsheed (Ae aal sheed)

In the world of Shark World the elves have had to learn to survive after three asteroids hit the planet. All but four of the gods died, as they all tried to lesson the impact of the asteroids so that all life in this world would not die. They succeeded, although life for everyone has changed. One of the asteroids was a block of ice that cannot melt. It has slowly frozen the water and lands around it. The elves live on the edge of this frozen land. They carve homes out of the ice and dig deep within the glaciers. They can’t go to close to the center for the cold is to much even for them. Shark World is about 90% water, with great island changes filled with volcanoes. 

There were many races of elves before, but after the disaster and much death the remaining ones had to interbreed so they are one race now. There are also the sea elves, but they have their own problems. 

The Arctic elves have lived in the frozen lands for centuries. They have looked for other survivors, other elven races but have so far been unable to find any. The Artic Elves still enjoy a long lifespan, although it is thought that over the millennia it has lessened. 

Personality: The Arctic Elves have changed and have become as cold as the weather they live in.

Relations: The elves have become very self-reliant. They trade with a few of the dwarven and human islands, but sea travel can be risky the farther from known water one travels. They have a good relationship with the sea elves, but not so much with the other underwater races.

Alignment: The elves are mostly Chaotic Good, but individuals can be of any alignment.

Elven Lands: The frozen lands of the far north. They live mostly on the shores but have settlements that are inland. They are looking for their old cities, and the rumored underwater cities. They are hoping some others have survived. 

Religion: They mostly worship Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life. She is the most powerful of the four-surving gods. The traders and seamen worship Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries.

Physical Description: Arctic Elves are extremely pale, with semi-translucent hair and eyes. Their hair and eye color ranges through the various shades of blue to blue-white, with other colors and hair types being rare, but not completely unknown. Their fingernails have frost like patterns in them. 

Languages: The elves speak elven. Most pick up Aquan as a second language. 

Racial Traits

---Artic Elves get +2 to wisdom and Dexterity 
---Medium Sized
---Base Speed 30ft
---Immunity to magical sleep spells and effects. 
---He is able to travel across snow at his normal speed, leaving no tracks. He is also able to travel at half normal speed across the most slippery ice (horizontal surfaces only, not vertical or sharply slanted ones) without falling or slipping. Finally, he is affected by an endure elements (cold) spell.
---Low Light Vision 
---Proficient in all types of spears and bows
---+2 to all spot, Swim, listen, and search checks. They can detect secret doors as a normal elf can
---They can detect unsafe ice like a PHB elf does secret doors 
---Automatic Languages: Elven
---Favored Class: Ranger

Ecl +1


----------



## Crothian

Dwarves of Shark World

	In the early days of Paltas (Shark World) there were about a dozen different races that all called themselves dwarves.  Most of the dwarves lived in the deep mountains and the hard rock.  All the races were master craftsmen of different materials from wood and stone, to metal and shell.  It is said that they even mastered alchemy to the point of taking one substance and creating another with it.  

	The dwarves never became that accustomed to the water.  This kept their numbers low, but at the same time kept them well protected from the hunters in the waters.  Many of the dwarves built boats and other forms of water transportation, but all the other races were more then willing to travel to trade with dwarves.

	When the meteors hit, the dwarves figured they could hold up in their mountains and underground complexes.  But they figured wrong and famine and disease swept through many of these contained communities.  The dwarves that survived traveled to be with other dwarves.  Many of these trips were never completed.

	Over many centuries the different dwarven races have breed together to form one race.  Occasionally there is a dwarf with unusual characteristics will be born.  

Personality: The dwarves are still the hardest workers anyone knows.  They are trying to regain past glory and open up their old trading routes.  They are also on the look for other dwarven survivors and communities.  Because of this most dwarves are very single minded and stubborn.

Physical Description: Same as normal.

Relations: The dwarves have always known they can rely on themselves, but have begun to realize that many other races are better suited for different tasks.  With this relations has come an understand and a desire to work side by side many races.  

Alignment: Dwarves tend to neutral good, but can be of any alignment.

Dwarven Lands: They live mostly on islands in the great oceans.  They are slowly building up ships to increase communications between these islands and with the other races.  

Religion: They mostly worship Philas, goddess of fire.  The traders and seamen worship Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries.

Languages: The dwarves speak dwarven.  Most pick up Aquan as a second language.  

Racial Traits

---Dwarves get +2 to Constitution and –2 to Cha
---Medium Sized
---Base Speed 20ft
---+4 to any two craft skills and +2 to Appraise anything related to these craft skills
---Dark Vision 60ft
---+2 to all saves against poison
---+2 to all saves verse spells and spell like abilities
---Automatic Languages: Dwarven
---Favored Class: Fighter

Also choose one of the following:
1)	+2 to Diplomacy and Bluff when trading
2)	+10ft Base Speed
3)	+4 poison verse Poison (replaces the +2)
4)	+3 verse all spells and spell like abilities (this replaces the +2)


----------



## las

Thanks its good to see there final vershens. Pluse I can develp those dwarves that live in the Wuha islands.


----------



## las

(Shark World) Nezumi

The nezumi had to go some where so they went under ground in the mountains and any other place they could find. There are three types of Nezumi. They Rock nezumi, lava nezumi, and stone nezumi. All nezumi follow the same concept that the OA once do.

Rock nezumi are the common nezumi of shark world. They are the most one seen often and the ones most likely to trade with the people under the sky. 

Rock Nezumi Racial traits
As the OA one except for the following changes.
--Darkvision 60 feet this replaces the low-light Vision.
--Luck of heroes feat and toughness feat this replaces there Immune to the Shadowlands ability.

Lava Nezumi live near the heat of volcanoes so they have become more resilient to the heat.

Lava Nezumi Racial traits
As the OA one except for the following changes.
--Darkvision 60 feet this replaces the low-light Vision.
--Fire resistance 5 they have become stronger verses flame this replaces there Immune to the Shadowlands ability.

Stone Nezumi are the most hardiest  of the nezumi.

Stone Nezumi Racial traits
As the OA one except for the following changes.
--+4 Constitution, -4 Charisma this replaces the standard +2 Con and –2 Cha.
--Darkvision 60 feet this replaces the low-light Vision.
-- Two free Toughness feats this replaces their Immune to the Shadowlands ability.

They need to be fleshed out more but thats what I have on them. Can you help me flesh these out a little more.


----------



## las

Of all the gods only four lived. Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life is the most powerful of them. She was always one of the more popular gods, and now she is worshiped more then almost all the others combined. The second most worshiped is Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries. Without him civilization would have fallen after the asteroids hit. Then there is Philas. She is well known among the land dwellers, as she is goddess of fire and combat. The gained powers from the fiery crash of the asteroids and have been trying to increase that even more ever since. Lastly is Veltras, god of treachery, betrayal, and death. He is not so much worshiped as feared. Many of his followers left him in hopes that he would be killed in protecting the planet. He lived and they have been fearful for their lives ever since. 

I have picked there domains.
Gildas= From PHB: Chaos, Good, Healing, Water, Knowledge; From FR: Family, Ocean, Storm, Fate.

Deacor= From PHB: Chaos, Luck, Travel; From FR: Ocean, Planning, Portal, Trade.

Philas= From PHB: Air, Fire, Law, Strength, Sun, War; From FR: Craft, Metal, Renewal, Retribution.

Veltras= From PHB: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Evil, Trickery; From FR: Darkness, Illusion, Suffering, Tyranny.

Heres there Divine Rank
Gildas= 19 (Greater)

Deacor= 18 (Greater)

Philas= 16 (Greater)

Veltras= 15 (Intermediate)

Crothian what do you think. I think this is all we need for the gods dont you. The elven god was drowdudes thing gut I havent seen him on or work on any thing in a while but im not that pickey.

If you whant I can pick her domains but I think thats drowdudes thing.


----------



## trentonjoe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds cool, you should write up a story hour for it.   *




I am not much of author but I'll try this week.


----------



## Crothian

las said:
			
		

> *Crothian what do you think. I think this is all we need for the gods dont you. The elven god was drowdudes thing gut I havent seen him on or work on any thing in a while but im not that pickey.
> 
> If you whant I can pick her domains but I think thats drowdudes thing. *




That's looks fine and should be a good start.  Go ahead and do the feamale elven goddess if you want, we can always go back and make changes.


----------



## Crothian

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am not much of author but I'll try this week. *




You've read some of my stuff, so you know I'm not much of one either.  The purpose is not to wow us with you articulate writings, but tell an interesting story.  And the best thing about writing, the mor eyou do it the better you get


----------



## las

Ill do her on Tuesday of next week. Pluse whats her name plus a small dicrepchin of her would be nice.


----------



## Crothian

Here's what I could fine on her:

Aealshee (Ae aal shee)

Okay, so we take the goddess. What was her domains of influence before the sacrfice and what are they now after the sacrifice? She is the sole elven god so has a lot of responsibility. See absorbed some of the powers of the other gods (which could be cool to give her one or two abilities that just don't fit) but she is searching for the rest of the elven god powers. It went elsewhere and she has no idea where. That really worries her.

Physically, I am kinda thinking of her as looking kinda like Shiva from Final Fantasy X... just with more exotic/elven features...

I like your ideas here, I am thinking that she was the daughter of Corelleon (or the Shark-World equivalent), and that he used a portion of his power to shield her from the the devestation. I was also thinking that her previous portfolio was something along the lines of Spring, Renewal, and Beauty... her current portfolio would be kind of a mismatch of various aspects of the now dead elven gods... including things like Magic and Protection...


We could have it that her father actually ended up killing himself when he didn't have just to ensure she lived. We can give her a guilt complex. THis sounds really good, DD


----------



## las

I whent looking found where she was but other than she looks like shiva (Which is a good thing from FF10) there was nothing of use. But reading it did give me some ideas. 

So do you think I should also do a bref some of her as well.


----------



## las

Thanks you made my life gust that much more easer. Ill make a more condents.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, we have info all over the place.  It can be difficult to locate.


----------



## las

Aealshee (Ae aal shee)

Okay, so we take the goddess. What was her domains of influence before the sacrfice and what are they now after the sacrifice? She is the sole elven god so has a lot of responsibility. See absorbed some of the powers of the other gods (which could be cool to give her one or two abilities that just don't fit) but she is searching for the rest of the elven god powers. It went elsewhere and she has no idea where. That really worries her.

Physically, I am kinda thinking of her as looking kinda like Shiva from Final Fantasy X... just with more exotic/elven features...

I like your ideas here, I am thinking that she was the daughter of Corelleon (or the Shark-World equivalent), and that he used a portion of his power to shield her from the the devestation. I was also thinking that her previous portfolio was something along the lines of Spring, Renewal, and Beauty... her current portfolio would be kind of a mismatch of various aspects of the now dead elven gods... including things like Magic and Protection...


We could have it that her father actually ended up killing himself when he didn't have just to ensure she lived. We can give her a guilt complex. THis sounds really good, DD

Divine Rank: 17 (Greater)

Domains: From PHB Animal, Earth, Good, Magic, Water; From FR Elf, Illusion, Moon, Rune.


----------



## las

Know for a smaller verchen.

Gildas, goddess of seas, storms, waters, and life.
Domains: From PHB: Chaos, Good, Healing, Water, Knowledge; From FR: Family, Ocean, Storm, Fate.
Divine Rank= 19 (Greater)
Favortite weapon: Trident

Deacor, god of sea travel, trading, and crossing boundaries.
Domains: From PHB: Chaos, Luck, Travel; From FR: Ocean, Planning, Portal, Trade.
Divine Rank= 18 (Greater)
Favortite weapon: Crossbow (any)

Philas goddess of fire and combat.
Domains: From PHB: Air, Fire, Law, Strength, Sun, War; From FR: Craft, Metal, Renewal, Retribution.
Divine Rank= 16 (Greater)
Favortite weapon: Bastard Sword and/or Dwarven War Axe

Veltras, god of treachery, betrayal, and death.
Domains: From PHB: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Evil, Trickery; From FR: Darkness, Illusion, Suffering, Tyranny.
Divine Rank= 15 (Intermediate)
Favortite weapon: Barbed Net and/or Spiked Chain

Aealshee (Ae aal shee), elven goddes of Earth, Nature, Water, Magic, and the Moon.
Domains: From PHB: Animal, Earth, Good, Magic, Water; From FR Elf, Illusion, Moon, Rune.
Divine Rank: 17 (Greater)
Favortite weapon: Bow (Any)


----------



## las

Now all we need is there favet weapons and clerics will be in Wuha.


----------



## Crothian

Okay Favortite Weapons for the Gods:

Gildas: Trident

Deacor: Crossbow (any)

Philas: Bastard Sword or Dwarven War Axe

Veltras: Barbed Net

Aealshee: Bow (Any)


----------



## las

Thanks. Thats better I gave a diffent weapon for Veltras for one reasen he has differnet parts of his fallowers. Plus it makes him gust that more vile.


----------



## las

Hes a quicke refrence to Wuha as it looks now.


----------



## Aeolius

I have started updating my website, which pertains to “Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor’alq”; my 3e D&D message-based campaign set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean on Oerth, the World of Greyhawk. While the site is far from complete, I’d appreciate feedback, regarding its layout. The page also contains a link to the campaign’s background, which I recently revised, to incorporate bits from MM2 and other sources. 

http://www.lobi.com/bpaa/testindex.html


----------

